# soccer(real football) is best sport .but american dont watch it. why? politic?



## dani67

i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
+ im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic



Barcelona - PSG
*Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
▶ 10:28
۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',


----------



## dani67

i won 7000$ too by bet


----------



## dani67

for more information
european league playoff is 2 match
1st keg  psg 4   barsa 0
barsa should win  5 0 or 6 1 or 7 2 
aND BARSA WON 6 1 IN 5 MINUTE
its not normal in real football 
because 88 minute   result was=3 1


----------



## Compost

I'm happy for you dani. I understand how fun it is to follow a team to victory.  Politics have nothing to do with and should have nothing to do with sports.    Some Americans like soccer.   Personally, I love only baseball.


----------



## dani67

Compost said:


> I'm happy for you dani. I understand how fun it is to follow a team to victory.  Politics have nothing to do with and should have nothing to do with sports.    Some Americans like soccer.   Personally, I love only baseball.


thank you.politic= money    sport =money 
why i cant understand baseball.
i did try it. but i cant


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pretty much sums up soccer.


----------



## bripat9643

dani67 said:


> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017[emoji666] 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',


It's BOOOOOOOOOOORING!!!!

Sent from my SM-G930U using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## JakeStarkey

understanding baseball is key to understanding Americans ant their culture


----------



## yiostheoy

Germany is fun to watch play soccer because they move the ball around like a basketball team and they score quickly against any opponent.

Any other team in the world has players who always hog the ball, pretend they are dying anytime they get any contact on the field, and take forever to score.

That's why soccer sucks.  It is like watching paint dry, except in the case of Germany.


----------



## dani67

bripat9643 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017[emoji666] 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',
> 
> 
> 
> It's BOOOOOOOOOOORING!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930U using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
Click to expand...

if you arent fan. soccer is boring.  but believe me. best  sport in world for watch is soccer


----------



## yiostheoy

JakeStarkey said:


> understanding baseball is key to understanding Americans ant their culture


Actually American football is more appropriate.


----------



## yiostheoy

dani67 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017[emoji666] 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',
> 
> 
> 
> It's BOOOOOOOOOOORING!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930U using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you arent fan. soccer is boring.  but believe me. best  sport in world for watch is soccer
Click to expand...

Olympic swimming and diving are a lot more interesting.


----------



## dani67

yiostheoy said:


> Germany is fun to watch play soccer because they move the ball around like a basketball team and they score quickly against any opponent.
> 
> Any other team in the world has players who always hog the ball, pretend they are dying anytime they get any contact on the field, and take forever to score.
> 
> That's why soccer sucks.  It is like watching paint dry, except in the case of Germany.


brazil or argentina is good too
.but football isnt just national sport
barcelona or real or manchester or  bayern munich  is good team too


----------



## Mac1958

Gawd, soccer is boring.


----------



## dani67

yiostheoy said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> understanding baseball is key to understanding Americans ant their culture
> 
> 
> 
> Actually American football is more appropriate.
Click to expand...

i like american football. but timeout and stop playing  is very shit........
my second sport sport for watch is nba


----------



## JakeStarkey

yiosthey's comment reveals that he does not understand America as much as he thinks.

You can begin withhttp://www.lifeintheusa.com/everyday/baseball.htm and Now Reading The National Game Baseball And American Culture.


----------



## dani67

yiostheoy said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017[emoji666] 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',
> 
> 
> 
> It's BOOOOOOOOOOORING!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930U using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you arent fan. soccer is boring.  but believe me. best  sport in world for watch is soccer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Olympic swimming and diving are a lot more interesting.
Click to expand...

because you are fan because of Michael Phelps


----------



## yiostheoy

dani67 said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germany is fun to watch play soccer because they move the ball around like a basketball team and they score quickly against any opponent.
> 
> Any other team in the world has players who always hog the ball, pretend they are dying anytime they get any contact on the field, and take forever to score.
> 
> That's why soccer sucks.  It is like watching paint dry, except in the case of Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> brazil or argentina is good too
> .but football isnt just national sport
> barcelona or real or manchester or  bayern munich  is good team too
Click to expand...

Brazil and Argentina have players who hog the ball -- boring as hell.


----------



## yiostheoy

JakeStarkey said:


> yiosthey's comment reveals that he does not understand America as much as he thinks.
> 
> You can begin withhttp://www.lifeintheusa.com/everyday/baseball.htm and Now Reading The National Game Baseball And American Culture.


Born and raised here.

Been to stadium games for football, soccer, ice hockey, basketball, and baseball.

Raider games are the best in the world.  You can't touch this.


----------



## yiostheoy




----------



## JakeStarkey

love the hammer, but you still don't understand America as well as you want

I hope the Raiders do move to LV

Our main home is SLC, the whole family will buy season tickets, and fly or chauffeur their for home games.


----------



## dani67

yiostheoy said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Germany is fun to watch play soccer because they move the ball around like a basketball team and they score quickly against any opponent.
> 
> Any other team in the world has players who always hog the ball, pretend they are dying anytime they get any contact on the field, and take forever to score.
> 
> That's why soccer sucks.  It is like watching paint dry, except in the case of Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> brazil or argentina is good too
> .but football isnt just national sport
> barcelona or real or manchester or  bayern munich  is good team too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brazil and Argentina have players who hog the ball -- boring as hell.
Click to expand...

brazil and argentina have best player in world
but they arent good fot tactic. they have technic ability
but germany have tactic ability
for example messi or aguero(argentina player) in their club team are amazing but not good enough in national team


----------



## dani67

JakeStarkey said:


> love the hammer, but you still don't understand America as well as you want
> 
> I hope the Raiders do move to LV
> 
> Our main home is SLC, the whole family will buy season tickets, and fly or chauffeur their for home games.


----------



## yiostheoy

JakeStarkey said:


> ...
> 
> I hope the Raiders do move to LV
> 
> Our main home is SLC, the whole family will buy season tickets, and fly or chauffeur their for home games.


Yup exactly !!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## Tom Horn

The field is too big, the goal is too big, score is too low, the players all have concussions from bouncing the ball off their heads, and we got enough hooligans as it without importing any more.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tom Horn said:


> The field is too big, the goal is too big, score is too low, the players all have concussions from bouncing the ball of their heads, and we got enough hooligans as it without importing any more.


----------



## MarathonMike

Seems like younger Americans are getting into soccer. My only involvement in the sport was the couple of years my sons played youth soccer until they came to their senses and started playing baseball. I do admire the skill and athleticism it takes to play high level soccer. It just isn't interesting for me to watch.


----------



## yiostheoy

Soccer is and always has been a great sport for kids.

At the professional level it is chicken-shit however.

If you square-off any NFL football athlete against any soccer prima donna the soccer player is going to get his girlie azz kicked to sh!t.


----------



## Dschrute3

Nah, Soccer's just kinda gay. Nothing to do with Politics.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

College basketball...the only sport I give a damn about. Well besides gymnastics


----------



## dani67

Tom Horn said:


> The field is too big, the goal is too big, score is too low, the players all have concussions from bouncing the ball off their heads, and we got enough hooligans as it without importing any more.


----------



## Dschrute3

yiostheoy said:


> Soccer is and always has been a great sport for kids.
> 
> At the professional level it is chicken-shit however.
> 
> If you square-off any NFL football athlete against any soccer prima donna the soccer player is going to get his girlie azz kicked to sh!t.



Yeah, Soccer players are pretty gay for the most part. However, Rugby and Australian Rules Football Players are pretty damn tough. They take a real beating with no protection. I gotta respect them.


----------



## dani67

SassyIrishLass said:


> College basketball...the only sport I give a damn about. Well besides gymnastics


why college basketball? why no nba?

+ please learn college basketball system to me  
i cant understand
have college basketball playoff??


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dschrute3 said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soccer is and always has been a great sport for kids.
> 
> At the professional level it is chicken-shit however.
> 
> If you square-off any NFL football athlete against any soccer prima donna the soccer player is going to get his girlie azz kicked to sh!t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Soccer players are pretty gay for the most part. However, Rugby and Australian Rules Football Players are pretty damn tough. They take a beating with no real protection. I gotta respect them.
Click to expand...


  Far better than soccer.
Although the NFL has to be the hardest hitting and most damaging to the body of all sports.


----------



## dani67

Dschrute3 said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soccer is and always has been a great sport for kids.
> 
> At the professional level it is chicken-shit however.
> 
> If you square-off any NFL football athlete against any soccer prima donna the soccer player is going to get his girlie azz kicked to sh!t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Soccer players are pretty gay for the most part. However, Rugby and Australian Rules Football Players are pretty damn tough. They take a real beating with no protection. I gotta respect them.
Click to expand...

time out and stop playing is for gay people .
not for soccer


----------



## SassyIrishLass

dani67 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> College basketball...the only sport I give a damn about. Well besides gymnastics
> 
> 
> 
> why college basketball? why no nba?
> 
> + please learn college basketball system to me
> i cant understand
> have college basketball playoff??
Click to expand...


The NBA is a joke, college basketball is real basketball, I was born and raised in the state of Indiana, Hoosier Hysteria and if you're not from Indiana I can't begin to explain it


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

dani67 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> College basketball...the only sport I give a damn about. Well besides gymnastics
> 
> 
> 
> why college basketball? why no nba?
> 
> + please learn college basketball system to me
> i cant understand
> have college basketball playoff??
Click to expand...


   Lookup March Madness.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

I just can't take a sport seriously me and my brother invented in our back yard at about 9 years old.

Here's a ball, you can't touch it with your hands. Try to get it past me in between these two fence poles.


----------



## Tom Horn

We are AMERICANS.....we don't settle for a tie (unless it's too dark to see) and we come back at first light to finish it.

Ties=UNAmerican.


----------



## Dschrute3

dani67 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> College basketball...the only sport I give a damn about. Well besides gymnastics
> 
> 
> 
> why college basketball? why no nba?
> 
> + please learn college basketball system to me
> i cant understand
> have college basketball playoff??
Click to expand...


Watch 'March Madness.' The NCAA Basketball Tournament might be the best sporting event in the country. It's 'One & Done.' Incredible pressure. Check it out.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

dani67 said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soccer is and always has been a great sport for kids.
> 
> At the professional level it is chicken-shit however.
> 
> If you square-off any NFL football athlete against any soccer prima donna the soccer player is going to get his girlie azz kicked to sh!t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Soccer players are pretty gay for the most part. However, Rugby and Australian Rules Football Players are pretty damn tough. They take a real beating with no protection. I gotta respect them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> time out and stop playing is for gay people .
> not for soccer
Click to expand...


  You have to look at football as a chess match...with lots of violence.
   I love to see a good coaching staff make adjustments to counter the other coaches tactics.
   And as much as I hate to admit it Belichick is the best I've ever seen at it.


----------



## Rustic

dani67 said:


> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017▶ 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',


Soccer is a sport?


----------



## Dschrute3

dani67 said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soccer is and always has been a great sport for kids.
> 
> At the professional level it is chicken-shit however.
> 
> If you square-off any NFL football athlete against any soccer prima donna the soccer player is going to get his girlie azz kicked to sh!t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Soccer players are pretty gay for the most part. However, Rugby and Australian Rules Football Players are pretty damn tough. They take a real beating with no protection. I gotta respect them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> time out and stop playing is for gay people .
> not for soccer
Click to expand...


I'll give ya that. Soccer is continuous play. Other American Sports could learn something from that. There is too much stoppage of play in most American Sports. But that gets into the money aspect of sports. The advertisers.


----------



## bodecea

dani67 said:


> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017▶ 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',


Lots of Americans watch soccer.   Love it.   Loved playing it, coaching it, ref'ing it.


----------



## Uncensored2008

dani67 said:


> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017▶ 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',



It's boring. 

A game that has scores of 1-0 on average is not much fun to watch.

American (real) Football is far more entertaining.


----------



## Frankeneinstein

dani67 said:


> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017▶ 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',


This question has been asked and answered the same way for decades, we do not like it, we like ping pong better, another back and forth game with a lot more action...the left are the only ones playing politics with it insisting there is something more than not liking it...trust me on this, if it were fun to watch we would watch it...got it now, we do not like it...WE DO NOT LIKE IT!...if soccer were entertaining it would be on our TV's with a ton of commercials...btw, I've been to Spain...Barcelona, Palma-Palma nova...beautiful country, wonderful people, and ooohhhhhh the wine flows so freely..


----------



## Tom Horn

There is nothing in this whole wide world more exciting than watching a hitter nail a hanging slider and leg out a stand-op triple.   Unfortunately, my Detroit Tigers are mostly fat Venzies who can barely leg out a single.


----------



## Tom Horn

Frankeneinstein said:


> This question has been asked and answered the same way for decades, we do not like it, we like ping pong better,



Especially ping pong with nunchucks:


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tom Horn said:


> There is nothing in this whole wide world more exciting than watching a hitter nail a hanging slider and leg out a stand-op triple.   Unfortunately, my Detroit Tigers are mostly fat Venzies who can barely leg out a single.



   Baseball can be boring if your team sucks.
When it comes to baseball I'm definitely a fair weather fan.
   Fortunately the Astros have been fun to watch lately.


----------



## Dschrute3

bodecea said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017▶ 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of Americans watch soccer.   Love it.   Loved playing it, coaching it, ref'ing it.
Click to expand...




Frankeneinstein said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017▶ 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',
> 
> 
> 
> This question has been asked and answered the same way for decades, we do not like it, we like ping pong better, another back and forth game with a lot more action...the left are the only ones playing politics with it insisting there is something more than not liking it...trust me on this, if it were fun to watch we would watch it...got it now, we do not like it...WE DO NOT LIKE IT!...if soccer were entertaining it would be on our TV's with a ton of commercials...btw, I've been to Spain...Barcelona, Palma-Palma nova...beautiful country, wonderful people, and ooohhhhhh the wine flows so freely..
Click to expand...


The gay faking injury stuff really annoys most Americans. America's a tough place. They don't like the Euro gayness. It is what it is.


----------



## yiostheoy

As much as I personally hate Belichick and Brady, I must take my hat off to them as well.

Their skill and excellence is indicative of American prowess on the gridiron, on the sea, in the air, and on land anywhere.


----------



## Frankeneinstein

I


Dschrute3 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017▶ 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017▶ 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',
> 
> 
> 
> This question has been asked and answered the same way for decades, we do not like it, we like ping pong better, another back and forth game with a lot more action...the left are the only ones playing politics with it insisting there is something more than not liking it...trust me on this, if it were fun to watch we would watch it...got it now, we do not like it...WE DO NOT LIKE IT!...if soccer were entertaining it would be on our TV's with a ton of commercials...btw, I've been to Spain...Barcelona, Palma-Palma nova...beautiful country, wonderful people, and ooohhhhhh the wine flows so freely..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The gay faking injury stuff really annoys most Americans. America's a tough place. They don't like the Euro gayness. It is what it is.
Click to expand...


The game just doesn't translate very well here


----------



## Dschrute3

Tom Horn said:


> There is nothing in this whole wide world more exciting than watching a hitter nail a hanging slider and leg out a stand-op triple.   Unfortunately, my Detroit Tigers are mostly fat Venzies who can barely leg out a single.



Unfortunately, Baseball's lost a lot of fans. I'm part of an era that was raised on the greatness of Baseball. But most young people today think it's a very boring sport. It doesn't move quick enough for them. 

They've grown up on instant gratifications like Video Games, Cell Phones, and the Internet. Baseball doesn't make sense to them. It's like how i viewed Golf when i was a kid. But i'm still a big Baseball Fan. I'm a BoSox freak through & through.


----------



## Tom Horn

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Baseball can be boring if your team sucks.
> When it comes to baseball I'm definitely a fair weather fan.
> Fortunately the Astros have been fun to watch lately.



Watching Miggy and Altuve horse around at 1st base is what I like about Detroit-Houston games:


----------



## Unkotare

Soccer: The ultimate cure for insomnia.


----------



## Tom Horn

Dschrute3 said:


> . But i'm still a big Baseball Fan. I'm a BoSox freak through & through.



Dombrowski will wipe out your minor league system within 3 years....that's your window.


----------



## Dschrute3

yiostheoy said:


> As much as I personally hate Belichick and Brady, I must take my hat off to them as well.
> 
> Their skill and excellence is indicative of American prowess on the gridiron, on the sea, in the air, and on land anywhere.



Brady and Belichick are the greatest. Period, end of story.


----------



## Unkotare

dani67 said:


> ...
> ... believe me. best  sport in world for watch is soccer




No, I do not believe you.


----------



## whitehall

Americans don't usually riot after baseball games.


----------



## Frankeneinstein

Unkotare said:


> Soccer: The ultimate cure for insomnia.



I don't know what the game is like now, but growing up a two goal lead was insurmountable no matter how much time was left


----------



## yiostheoy

bodecea said:


> Lots of Americans watch soccer.   Love it.   Loved playing it, coaching it, ref'ing it.


Soccer was my first sport as a kid.  Baseball was second.  Basketball was third.

Then in high school my sophomore year the seniors on the football team told me I was big for a kid my age and they needed me on the varsity football team.

They put me on defense at linebacker on the right side behind the line.

I pretty much got my azz kicked that year by the older kids on the other teams.

Then the same seniors who drafted me for linebacker drafted me for the wrestling team.  I pretty much got my azz kicked that year by the older kids on the other teams again.

Then the same seniors that drafted me for football and wrestling drafted me for track in the spring.  Finally !!  Something I was good at.

I played those sports again my junior and senior years.

Junior year I broke even -- win a few and lose a few.

Senior year I was kicking azz.  This changed my life.  I found out that if I trained hard I could defeat anybody, or at least wear them out eventually.  It was also perfect preparation for the military.

Senior year the school awarded me a varsity letter jacket.  I got to pin my wrestling and track medals on it.  That was b!tchin' !!

In the military I learned that there is nothing on this Earth that I cannot kill.  Whether two legged or four legged.  And no matter what coat or uniform it wears.

Football (American) is an aggressive sport.  It's great for honing those aggressive instincts more than any other sport.


----------



## Dschrute3

Tom Horn said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . But i'm still a big Baseball Fan. I'm a BoSox freak through & through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dombrowski will wipe out your minor league system within 3 years....that's your window.
Click to expand...


Yeah, and i thought they got too distracted with the 'Big Papi' retirement stuff last year. They need to focus this year. Dombrowski wins. He's usually successful. They can do it. They just need more focus this year.


----------



## Frankeneinstein

yiostheoy said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of Americans watch soccer.   Love it.   Loved playing it, coaching it, ref'ing it.
> 
> 
> 
> Soccer was my first sport as a kid.  Baseball was second.  Basketball was third.
> 
> Then in high school my sophomore year the seniors on the football team told me I was big for a kid my age and they needed me on the varsity football team.
> 
> They put me on defense at linebacker on the right side of the defense.
> 
> I pretty much got my azz kicked that year by the older kids on the other teams.
> 
> Then the same seniors who drafted me for linebacker drafted me for the wrestling team.  I pretty much got my azz kicked that year by the older kids on the other teams.
> 
> Then the same seniors that drafted me for football and wrestling drafted me for track in the spring.  Finally !!  Something I was good at.
> 
> I played those sports again my junior and senior years.
> 
> Junior year I broke even -- win a few and lose a few.
> 
> Senior year I was kicking azz.  This changed my life.  I found out that if I worked hard I could defeat anybody, or at least wear them out eventually.  It was also perfect preparation for the military.
> 
> In the military I learned that there is nothing on this Earth that I cannot kill.  Whether two legged or four legged.  And no matter what coat or uniform it wears.
Click to expand...


Good post


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tom Horn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baseball can be boring if your team sucks.
> When it comes to baseball I'm definitely a fair weather fan.
> Fortunately the Astros have been fun to watch lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching Miggy and Altuve horse around at 1st base is what I like about Detroit-Houston games:
Click to expand...


  Ya gotta love Altuve and the bats of the Astros in general.
Watching the Astros put up 21 runs against the D Backs was incredible!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Unkotare said:


> Soccer: The ultimate cure for insomnia.



   The last world cup I told myself I was going to really watch soccer and try and get into it,just to give it a fair shake so to speak.
    Lasted three games....


----------



## Tom Horn

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Ya gotta love Altuve and the bats of the Astros in general.
> Watching the Astros put up 21 runs against the D Backs was incredible!!



Thanks for giving us J.D. Martinez!


----------



## Unkotare

yiostheoy said:


> ...
> 
> Then the same seniors who drafted me for linebacker drafted me for the wrestling team.  I pretty much got my azz kicked that year by the older kids on the other teams.
> 
> Then the same seniors that drafted me for football and wrestling drafted me for track in the spring.  Finally !!  Something I was good at.
> 
> I played those sports again my junior and senior years.
> 
> Junior year I broke even -- win a few and lose a few.
> 
> Senior year I was kicking azz.  This changed my life.....




You shouldn't have wasted your time and started wrestling earlier.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Dschrute3

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soccer: The ultimate cure for insomnia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last world cup I told myself I was going to really watch soccer and try and get into it,just to give it a fair shake so to speak.
> Lasted three games....
Click to expand...


I respect the talent, but it's just not a sport i'm interested in. Seems very boring. Sports have evolved. Soccer was great when there wasn't much else. It's primitive. I'd much rather watch an exciting American Football or Basketball game. I may even go with NASCAR Racing over Soccer, as far as excitement goes. I'm not a big NASCAR fan, but this year's Daytona 500 was pretty exciting.


----------



## yiostheoy

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soccer: The ultimate cure for insomnia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last world cup I told myself I was going to really watch soccer and try and get into it,just to give it a fair shake so to speak.
> Lasted three games....
Click to expand...

I like watching Mexican soccer games at the tequila bar downtown.

It goes well with the smoky mescal imported from Mexico too.

The Mexican food there is good as well.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

About six minutes of why soccer is a game for twats and why my sport is for men.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Rustic said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017▶ 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',
> 
> 
> 
> Soccer is a sport?
Click to expand...

No it isn't.


----------



## Dschrute3

Ha, this thread is sure to be moved real soon. Soccer is gay, but it has nothing to do with Politics.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tom Horn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya gotta love Altuve and the bats of the Astros in general.
> Watching the Astros put up 21 runs against the D Backs was incredible!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for giving us J.D. Martinez!
Click to expand...


   No problemo........


----------



## Tom Horn

Dschrute3 said:


> I respect the talent, but it's just not a sport i'm interested in. Seems very boring. Sports have evolved. Soccer was great when there wasn't much else. It's primitive. I'd much rather watch an exciting American Football or Basketball game. I may even go with NASCAR Racing over Soccer, as far as excitement goes. I'm not a big NASCAR fan, but this year's Daytona 500 was pretty exciting.



NASCAR is one of the few sports you can killed playing....40 cars doing 190mph within a foot of each other for 3 hours....anybody says those boys ain't great athletes isn't paying attention.   Watch Talladega.....restrictor-plate racing same as Daytona....that's as balls-to-the-wall as it gets.


----------



## MaryL

dani67 said:


> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017▶ 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',


Up there with  baseball, cricket, or curling. BORING as hell. And who cares? Don't  Europeans have anything better to do?


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Dschrute3 said:


> Ha, this thread is sure to be moved real soon. Soccer is gay, but it has nothing to do with Politics.


I was thinking the same but actually it may be political. Soccer is big in socialist countries. Why is that? Is the sport kind of an acknowledgement of the pussification of a nation? I say yes.


----------



## dani67

Uncensored2008 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017▶ 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's boring.
> 
> A game that has scores of 1-0 on average is not much fun to watch.
> 
> American (real) Football is far more entertaining.
Click to expand...

7 point for one action is good?>!!!!  fake point


----------



## dani67

Frankeneinstein said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017▶ 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',
> 
> 
> 
> This question has been asked and answered the same way for decades, we do not like it, we like ping pong better, another back and forth game with a lot more action...the left are the only ones playing politics with it insisting there is something more than not liking it...trust me on this, if it were fun to watch we would watch it...got it now, we do not like it...WE DO NOT LIKE IT!...if soccer were entertaining it would be on our TV's with a ton of commercials...btw, I've been to Spain...Barcelona, Palma-Palma nova...beautiful country, wonderful people, and ooohhhhhh the wine flows so freely..
Click to expand...

why soccer is most popular sport in world?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

dani67 said:


> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017▶ 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',


Boring ass sport. Hated taking my girls to soccer. Always wet & cold.


----------



## Tom Horn

HereWeGoAgain said:


> No problemo........



To be fair (to you), they had a better RFer than him and couldn't find a trade partner so they released him.  Tiger GM Avila has known him from the Miami area since he was a kid.....He changed his approach at the plate watching Miggy....3 seasons he's hit 91 dingers and two of those seasons he missed a lot of games.  Now the Tigers don't think they can afford him and this is his walk year.....they gotta pony up....he reminds me of Colavito when I was a kid.


----------



## Dschrute3

Tom Horn said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I respect the talent, but it's just not a sport i'm interested in. Seems very boring. Sports have evolved. Soccer was great when there wasn't much else. It's primitive. I'd much rather watch an exciting American Football or Basketball game. I may even go with NASCAR Racing over Soccer, as far as excitement goes. I'm not a big NASCAR fan, but this year's Daytona 500 was pretty exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NASCAR is one of the few sports you can killed playing....40 cars doing 190mph within a foot of each other for 3 hours....anybody says those boys ain't great athletes isn't paying attention.   Watch Talladega.....restrictor-plate racing same as Daytona....that's as balls-to-the-wall as it gets.
Click to expand...


I have to say, i was one who always ridiculed NASCAR in the past. But i'm coming around. This year's Daytona 500 was very exciting. And i'm a 'Ford Man' too. So i'm hoping it makes a big comeback. Chevy has dominated for years. I'm more into it these days. I find it more exciting than Soccer for sure.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dschrute3 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soccer: The ultimate cure for insomnia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last world cup I told myself I was going to really watch soccer and try and get into it,just to give it a fair shake so to speak.
> Lasted three games....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I respect the talent, but it's just not a sport i'm interested in. Seems very boring. Sports have evolved. Soccer was great when there wasn't much else. It's primitive. I'd much rather watch an exciting American Football or Basketball game. I may even go with NASCAR Racing over Soccer, as far as excitement goes. I'm not a big NASCAR fan, but this year's Daytona 500 was pretty exciting.
Click to expand...


   I'd have to say soccer is right up there with women's curling....
Or slightly behind if it's Russian Silvia Sodorova doing the curling.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Tom Horn said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I respect the talent, but it's just not a sport i'm interested in. Seems very boring. Sports have evolved. Soccer was great when there wasn't much else. It's primitive. I'd much rather watch an exciting American Football or Basketball game. I may even go with NASCAR Racing over Soccer, as far as excitement goes. I'm not a big NASCAR fan, but this year's Daytona 500 was pretty exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NASCAR is one of the few sports you can killed playing....40 cars doing 190mph within a foot of each other for 3 hours....anybody says those boys ain't great athletes isn't paying attention.   Watch Talladega.....restrictor-plate racing same as Daytona....that's as balls-to-the-wall as it gets.
Click to expand...

I'm a huge NASCAR fan. Love it. I hate this new format though. Stage racing is fine but no need for a yellow at each one. Award the points and let the damn race keep going. They aren't running a 500 mile race anymore. They're running two 125's and a 200. No more yellows at set points. Just run the damn race and award points for who's there that lap.


----------



## Tom Horn

dani67 said:


> why soccer is most popular sport in world?



Because Spain was an imperialistic monster who forced it upon all of latin America.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Soccer is only popular because it's the only sport the poor nations of the world can afford to play


----------



## dani67

please learn  me: college basketball.
i have afn channel( usa army channel).and  i watch  it
but i dont understand it.
have playoff or something?
what is best teams?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

That and football is too complicated for Muslims


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Dschrute3 said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I respect the talent, but it's just not a sport i'm interested in. Seems very boring. Sports have evolved. Soccer was great when there wasn't much else. It's primitive. I'd much rather watch an exciting American Football or Basketball game. I may even go with NASCAR Racing over Soccer, as far as excitement goes. I'm not a big NASCAR fan, but this year's Daytona 500 was pretty exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NASCAR is one of the few sports you can killed playing....40 cars doing 190mph within a foot of each other for 3 hours....anybody says those boys ain't great athletes isn't paying attention.   Watch Talladega.....restrictor-plate racing same as Daytona....that's as balls-to-the-wall as it gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to say, i was one who always ridiculed NASCAR in the past. But i'm coming around. This year's Daytona 500 was very exciting. And i'm a 'Ford Man' too. So i'm hoping it makes a big comeback. Chevy has dominated for years. I'm more into it these days. I find it more exciting than Soccer for sure.
Click to expand...

About the time I've written you off as a lost cause you come around to NASCAR and Ford and suck me back in.


----------



## Tom Horn

Missouri_Mike said:


> I'm a huge NASCAR fan. Love it. I hate this new format though. Stage racing is fine but no need for a yellow at each one. Award the points and let the damn race keep going. They aren't running a 500 mile race anymore. They're running two 125's and a 200. No more yellows at set points. Just run the damn race and award points for who's there that lap.



I agree...they keep changing the rules and there's less asses in the seats every year.  And they put the second half on cable which pisses off those of us who gave up cable years ago.   I was a Gordon fan...when he was young there was nobody braver on that track....even Earnhardt thought he was nuts.  The "playoffs" cost Jeff at least one championship and probably two.  Then he got married and settled down and became a points racer.....I've lost interest entirely since he retired.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

dani67 said:


> please learn  me: college basketball.
> i have afn channel( usa army channel).and  i watch  it
> but i dont understand it.
> have playoff or something?
> what is best teams?



  Do you understand the NBA?


----------



## Dschrute3

Missouri_Mike said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I respect the talent, but it's just not a sport i'm interested in. Seems very boring. Sports have evolved. Soccer was great when there wasn't much else. It's primitive. I'd much rather watch an exciting American Football or Basketball game. I may even go with NASCAR Racing over Soccer, as far as excitement goes. I'm not a big NASCAR fan, but this year's Daytona 500 was pretty exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NASCAR is one of the few sports you can killed playing....40 cars doing 190mph within a foot of each other for 3 hours....anybody says those boys ain't great athletes isn't paying attention.   Watch Talladega.....restrictor-plate racing same as Daytona....that's as balls-to-the-wall as it gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a huge NASCAR fan. Love it. I hate this new format though. Stage racing is fine but no need for a yellow at each one. Award the points and let the damn race keep going. They aren't running a 500 mile race anymore. They're running two 125's and a 200. No more yellows at set points. Just run the damn race and award points for who's there that lap.
Click to expand...


Yeah, i'm not sure about this new system either. NASCAR needs to stop fiddling with the rules. It's gotten carried away. It's actually pissing fans off now. They can't keep up with the constantly changing rules. Enough is enough. 

Let's get back to real racing. I admit i wasn't always a NASCAR Fan, but i'm getting into it more & more. But they need to stop changing the rules every year. People love racing. Just allow them to enjoy it. But i'll take NASCAR Racing over Soccer every time.


----------



## dani67

Tom Horn said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why soccer is most popular sport in world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Spain was an imperialistic monster who forced it upon all of latin America.
Click to expand...


and asia and australia and all europe?!!!!!!!!!
+sout american(brazilian and argentina)  are best soccer player in world


----------



## dani67

HereWeGoAgain said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> please learn  me: college basketball.
> i have afn channel( usa army channel).and  i watch  it
> but i dont understand it.
> have playoff or something?
> what is best teams?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand the NBA?
Click to expand...

yes. im nba fan


----------



## Marion Morrison

Basketball is actually the ultimate sport. It's like leading off of 2nd base the whole time.

Basketball is the purest sport.


----------



## Dschrute3

Grampa Murked U said:


> Soccer is only popular because it's the only sport the poor nations of the world can afford to play



Yes, it's a primitive sport. Sports has evolved. Soccer doesn't do it for me. Just my opinion anyway.


----------



## dani67

Grampa Murked U said:


> That and football is too complicated for Muslims


arabs are idiot in football.
indonisia and malasya dont like soccer too
best soocer team in asia: iran  +sout korea
+japon.


----------



## Tom Horn

Dschrute3 said:


> I have to say, i was one who always ridiculed NASCAR in the past. But i'm coming around. This year's Daytona 500 was very exciting. And i'm a 'Ford Man' too. So i'm hoping it makes a big comeback. Chevy has dominated for years. I'm more into it these days. I find it more exciting than Soccer for sure.



Dodge is coming back too.....I wish they'd throw Toyota out but then I'm a Detroit boy and we don't care much for rice-burners on American tracks.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Tom Horn said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a huge NASCAR fan. Love it. I hate this new format though. Stage racing is fine but no need for a yellow at each one. Award the points and let the damn race keep going. They aren't running a 500 mile race anymore. They're running two 125's and a 200. No more yellows at set points. Just run the damn race and award points for who's there that lap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree...they keep changing the rules and there's less asses in the seats every year.  And they put the second half on cable which pisses off those of us who gave up cable years ago.   I was a Gordon fan...when he was young there was nobody braver on that track....even Earnhardt thought he was nuts.  The "playoffs" cost Jeff at least one championship and probably two.  Then he got married and settled down and became a points racer.....I've lost interest entirely since he retired.
Click to expand...

I kinda like the playoff situation and can see the stage points that you can carry as well. It just seems like a cluster fuck of dumb rules though. I was an Earnhardt fan big time so Gordon was...not a favorite. But he was a good driver and I appreciated that.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Dschrute3 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soccer is only popular because it's the only sport the poor nations of the world can afford to play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's a primitive sport. Sports has evolved. Soccer doesn't do it for me. Just my opinion anyway.
Click to expand...

It's just too damn boring. Watching grown men fake injuries for penalties is the pinnacle of the sport.


----------



## Dschrute3

Missouri_Mike said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I respect the talent, but it's just not a sport i'm interested in. Seems very boring. Sports have evolved. Soccer was great when there wasn't much else. It's primitive. I'd much rather watch an exciting American Football or Basketball game. I may even go with NASCAR Racing over Soccer, as far as excitement goes. I'm not a big NASCAR fan, but this year's Daytona 500 was pretty exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NASCAR is one of the few sports you can killed playing....40 cars doing 190mph within a foot of each other for 3 hours....anybody says those boys ain't great athletes isn't paying attention.   Watch Talladega.....restrictor-plate racing same as Daytona....that's as balls-to-the-wall as it gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to say, i was one who always ridiculed NASCAR in the past. But i'm coming around. This year's Daytona 500 was very exciting. And i'm a 'Ford Man' too. So i'm hoping it makes a big comeback. Chevy has dominated for years. I'm more into it these days. I find it more exciting than Soccer for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About the time I've written you off as a lost cause you come around to NASCAR and Ford and suck me back in.
Click to expand...


Oh yeah, Ford's coming back. Bet on it.


----------



## dani67

Grampa Murked U said:


> Soccer is only popular because it's the only sport the poor nations of the world can afford to play


land is very expensive in poor nation!!!!!!especially grass land !!!


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Tom Horn said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say, i was one who always ridiculed NASCAR in the past. But i'm coming around. This year's Daytona 500 was very exciting. And i'm a 'Ford Man' too. So i'm hoping it makes a big comeback. Chevy has dominated for years. I'm more into it these days. I find it more exciting than Soccer for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dodge is coming back too.....I wish they'd throw Toyota out but then I'm a Detroit boy and we don't care much for rice-burners on American tracks.
Click to expand...

When is Dodge coming back? I hadn't heard that. I'm good with Toyota, they build their cars here and actually did help NASCAR the last few years. Happy to see Ford picking up their program this year.


----------



## Tom Horn

Missouri_Mike said:


> ]
> I kinda like the playoff situation and can see the stage points that you can carry as well. It just seems like a cluster fuck of dumb rules though. I was an Earnhardt fan big time so Gordon was...not a favorite. But he was a good driver and I appreciated that.



"not a fan"?    Y'all hated Gordon, cheered when he crashed, threw beer cans at him during victory laps, called him a fag, and booed him every chance ya got.  That's why I liked him ....he never responded, kept his eyes straight ahead, and just WON.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Tom Horn said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say, i was one who always ridiculed NASCAR in the past. But i'm coming around. This year's Daytona 500 was very exciting. And i'm a 'Ford Man' too. So i'm hoping it makes a big comeback. Chevy has dominated for years. I'm more into it these days. I find it more exciting than Soccer for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dodge is coming back too.....I wish they'd throw Toyota out but then I'm a Detroit boy and we don't care much for rice-burners on American tracks.
Click to expand...

Nascar is struggling to keep sponsors. That's why they keep changing the rules. They got to big for their britches a decade ago and started charging OUTRAGEOUS prices for tickets & parking. Now you can goto a track for next to nothing & most of them now let you bring your own beer.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Dschrute3 said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I respect the talent, but it's just not a sport i'm interested in. Seems very boring. Sports have evolved. Soccer was great when there wasn't much else. It's primitive. I'd much rather watch an exciting American Football or Basketball game. I may even go with NASCAR Racing over Soccer, as far as excitement goes. I'm not a big NASCAR fan, but this year's Daytona 500 was pretty exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NASCAR is one of the few sports you can killed playing....40 cars doing 190mph within a foot of each other for 3 hours....anybody says those boys ain't great athletes isn't paying attention.   Watch Talladega.....restrictor-plate racing same as Daytona....that's as balls-to-the-wall as it gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to say, i was one who always ridiculed NASCAR in the past. But i'm coming around. This year's Daytona 500 was very exciting. And i'm a 'Ford Man' too. So i'm hoping it makes a big comeback. Chevy has dominated for years. I'm more into it these days. I find it more exciting than Soccer for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About the time I've written you off as a lost cause you come around to NASCAR and Ford and suck me back in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, Ford's coming back. Bet on it.
Click to expand...

Oh hell yeah. Now that Stewart Hass is Ford they are on a roll. 2 for 2 so far.


----------



## Dschrute3

dani67 said:


> please learn  me: college basketball.
> i have afn channel( usa army channel).and  i watch  it
> but i dont understand it.
> have playoff or something?
> what is best teams?



Look into the NBA. I'm a huge Boston Celtics Fan, but there are other teams. And also look into 'March Madness.' It's College Basketball. Watch the NCAA Basketball Tournament. It may be the best sporting event in America. It's a 'One & Done' Tournament. Incredible pressure. I love it.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Tom Horn said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> I kinda like the playoff situation and can see the stage points that you can carry as well. It just seems like a cluster fuck of dumb rules though. I was an Earnhardt fan big time so Gordon was...not a favorite. But he was a good driver and I appreciated that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "not a fan"?    Y'all hated Gordon, cheered when he crashed, threw beer cans at him during victory laps, called him a fag, and booed him every chance ya got.  That's why I liked him ....he never responded, kept his eyes straight ahead, and just WON.
Click to expand...

LOL, yeah there was a bit of that.


----------



## dani67

i like nba very much. im cavaliers fan. 
american sport is good sport. but it have timeout and stop very much.
but soccer is best sport in world. most people like it in world


----------



## Frankeneinstein

dani67 said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017▶ 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',
> 
> 
> 
> This question has been asked and answered the same way for decades, we do not like it, we like ping pong better, another back and forth game with a lot more action...the left are the only ones playing politics with it insisting there is something more than not liking it...trust me on this, if it were fun to watch we would watch it...got it now, we do not like it...WE DO NOT LIKE IT!...if soccer were entertaining it would be on our TV's with a ton of commercials...btw, I've been to Spain...Barcelona, Palma-Palma nova...beautiful country, wonderful people, and ooohhhhhh the wine flows so freely..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why soccer is most popular sport in world?
Click to expand...

It's as much a mystery to me as America not liking soccer is to you...And your "question" is always the answer to "WE DON'T LIKE IT"?...The reason you don't understand why AMERICANS DO NOT LIKE SOCCER is because you are not allowed to believe WE DO NOT LIKE IT, as soon as you here WE DO NOT LIKE IT, all your defense mechanisms kick in and your mind starts answering with reasons as to how not liking the sport just can't be the truth, even if we are the only ones in the entire universe who does not like it, that does not change the fact that WE DO NOT LIKE IT...it is so popular around the world because everyone can play it and it is cheap to field a team at any level, a round ball and a patch of dirt.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

dani67 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soccer is only popular because it's the only sport the poor nations of the world can afford to play
> 
> 
> 
> land is very expensive in poor nation!!!!!!especially grass land !!!
Click to expand...

Stop interfering with my elitist douchebag role


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dschrute3 said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I respect the talent, but it's just not a sport i'm interested in. Seems very boring. Sports have evolved. Soccer was great when there wasn't much else. It's primitive. I'd much rather watch an exciting American Football or Basketball game. I may even go with NASCAR Racing over Soccer, as far as excitement goes. I'm not a big NASCAR fan, but this year's Daytona 500 was pretty exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NASCAR is one of the few sports you can killed playing....40 cars doing 190mph within a foot of each other for 3 hours....anybody says those boys ain't great athletes isn't paying attention.   Watch Talladega.....restrictor-plate racing same as Daytona....that's as balls-to-the-wall as it gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a huge NASCAR fan. Love it. I hate this new format though. Stage racing is fine but no need for a yellow at each one. Award the points and let the damn race keep going. They aren't running a 500 mile race anymore. They're running two 125's and a 200. No more yellows at set points. Just run the damn race and award points for who's there that lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, i'm not sure about this new system either. NASCAR needs to stop fiddling with the rules. It's gotten carried away. It's actually pissing fans off now. They can't keep up with the constantly changing rules. Enough is enough.
> 
> Let's get back to real racing. I admit i wasn't always a NASCAR Fan, but i'm getting into it more & more. But they need to stop changing the rules every year. People love racing. Just allow them to enjoy it. But i'll take NASCAR Racing over Soccer every time.
Click to expand...


   Yeah....it all started with restrictor plate racing.
As in NASCAR and the NFL,the cars/players have become so fast and powerful that safety innovations cant keep up.

     While I still like NASCAR I'd rather watch Cart Series racing or Rally racing.

   I kind of look at NASCAR as boxing and Indy as MMA....you have to know how to turn right.


----------



## dani67

Dschrute3 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> please learn  me: college basketball.
> i have afn channel( usa army channel).and  i watch  it
> but i dont understand it.
> have playoff or something?
> what is best teams?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look into the NBA. I'm a huge Boston Celtics Fan, but there are other teams. And also look into 'March Madness.' It's College Basketball. Watch the NCAA Basketball Tournament. It may be the best sporting event in America. It's a 'One & Done' Tournament. Incredible pressure. I love it.
Click to expand...


really? watching thomas and james and curry and leonard isnt better than  kidds?


----------



## Tom Horn

Missouri_Mike said:


> When is Dodge coming back? I hadn't heard that.



Next year...2018


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

dani67 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> please learn  me: college basketball.
> i have afn channel( usa army channel).and  i watch  it
> but i dont understand it.
> have playoff or something?
> what is best teams?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand the NBA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes. im nba fan
Click to expand...


     College rules are similar.
 Get online and look up the rules.

Men's Basketball Rules of the Game


----------



## Dschrute3

Grampa Murked U said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say, i was one who always ridiculed NASCAR in the past. But i'm coming around. This year's Daytona 500 was very exciting. And i'm a 'Ford Man' too. So i'm hoping it makes a big comeback. Chevy has dominated for years. I'm more into it these days. I find it more exciting than Soccer for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dodge is coming back too.....I wish they'd throw Toyota out but then I'm a Detroit boy and we don't care much for rice-burners on American tracks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nascar is struggling to keep sponsors. That's why they keep changing the rules. They got to big for their britches a decade ago and started charging OUTRAGEOUS prices for tickets & parking. Now you can goto a track for next to nothing & most of them now let you bring your own beer.
Click to expand...

 
Yeah, the constant changing of the rules is incredibly annoying to long-time loyal fans. However, i can't say i'm a long-time fan. I used to be one who ridiculed NASCAR Racing. But i've come around. I enjoy it. I think it's very interesting. And i'm a big 'Ford Man', so i'm rooting for a big comeback. It's time to rain on Chevy's parade.


----------



## Tom Horn

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I kind of look at NASCAR as boxing and Indy as MMA....you have to know how to turn right.



They turn right at Watkins Glen and Sonoma (Sears Point).....the road course are my favorites....they should include one in The Chase.


----------



## dani67

HereWeGoAgain said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> please learn  me: college basketball.
> i have afn channel( usa army channel).and  i watch  it
> but i dont understand it.
> have playoff or something?
> what is best teams?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand the NBA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes. im nba fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> College rules are similar.
> Get online and look up the rules.
> 
> Men's Basketball Rules of the Game
Click to expand...

i know basketball rule
i want know College basketball tournament rule . like playoff or...


----------



## Rocko

dani67 said:


> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017▶ 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',



Dani you crazed jackass, I'd rather watch grass grow than soccer.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I respect the talent, but it's just not a sport i'm interested in. Seems very boring. Sports have evolved. Soccer was great when there wasn't much else. It's primitive. I'd much rather watch an exciting American Football or Basketball game. I may even go with NASCAR Racing over Soccer, as far as excitement goes. I'm not a big NASCAR fan, but this year's Daytona 500 was pretty exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NASCAR is one of the few sports you can killed playing....40 cars doing 190mph within a foot of each other for 3 hours....anybody says those boys ain't great athletes isn't paying attention.   Watch Talladega.....restrictor-plate racing same as Daytona....that's as balls-to-the-wall as it gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a huge NASCAR fan. Love it. I hate this new format though. Stage racing is fine but no need for a yellow at each one. Award the points and let the damn race keep going. They aren't running a 500 mile race anymore. They're running two 125's and a 200. No more yellows at set points. Just run the damn race and award points for who's there that lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, i'm not sure about this new system either. NASCAR needs to stop fiddling with the rules. It's gotten carried away. It's actually pissing fans off now. They can't keep up with the constantly changing rules. Enough is enough.
> 
> Let's get back to real racing. I admit i wasn't always a NASCAR Fan, but i'm getting into it more & more. But they need to stop changing the rules every year. People love racing. Just allow them to enjoy it. But i'll take NASCAR Racing over Soccer every time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....it all started with restrictor plate racing.
> As in NASCAR and the NFL,the cars/players have become so fast and powerful that safety innovations cant keep up.
> 
> While I still like NASCAR I'd rather watch Cart Series racing or Rally racing.
> 
> I kind of look at NASCAR as boxing and Indy as MMA....you have to know how to turn right.
Click to expand...

I bailed on CART when it became the Indy Racing League. I tried to care but didn't. They are so far gone to me these days I don't even watch the Indy 500 much.


----------



## dani67

Rocko said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017▶ 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dani you crazed jackass, I'd rather watch grass grow than soccer.
Click to expand...

you arent normal


----------



## dani67

There are an estimated 3.5 billions soccer fans worldwide. The greatest concentration of soccer fans live in Europe, Africa, Asia and America.


----------



## dani67

*rank* *Sport* *Estimated Fans* *Regional Popularity*
1. Soccer / Association Football 3.5 Billion Europe, Africa, Asia, America.
2. Cricket 2.5 Billion Asia, Australia, UK.
3. Field Hockey 2 Billion Europe, Africa, Asia, Australia.
4. Tennis 1 Billion Europe, Asia, America.
5. Volleyball 900 Million Europe, Australia, Asia, America.
6. Table Tennis 850 Million Europe, Africa, Asia, America.
7. Baseball 500 Million America, Japan.
8. Golf 450 Million Europe, Asia, America, Canada.
=9 Basketball 400 Million America.
=9 American Football 400 Million Europe, Africa, Asia, America, Australia.


----------



## Unkotare

dani67 said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017▶ 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',
> 
> 
> 
> This question has been asked and answered the same way for decades, we do not like it, we like ping pong better, another back and forth game with a lot more action...the left are the only ones playing politics with it insisting there is something more than not liking it...trust me on this, if it were fun to watch we would watch it...got it now, we do not like it...WE DO NOT LIKE IT!...if soccer were entertaining it would be on our TV's with a ton of commercials...btw, I've been to Spain...Barcelona, Palma-Palma nova...beautiful country, wonderful people, and ooohhhhhh the wine flows so freely..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why soccer is most popular sport in world?
Click to expand...




Because most people in the world are dumb animals.


----------



## dani67

i dont like this two sport too.

2. Cricket 2.5 Billion Asia, Australia, UK.
3. Field Hockey 2 Billion Europe, Africa, Asia, Australia.


----------



## Dschrute3

dani67 said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> please learn  me: college basketball.
> i have afn channel( usa army channel).and  i watch  it
> but i dont understand it.
> have playoff or something?
> what is best teams?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look into the NBA. I'm a huge Boston Celtics Fan, but there are other teams. And also look into 'March Madness.' It's College Basketball. Watch the NCAA Basketball Tournament. It may be the best sporting event in America. It's a 'One & Done' Tournament. Incredible pressure. I love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really? watching thomas and james and curry and leonard isnt better than  kidds?
Click to expand...


I don't know. The NCAA Tournament is incredible entertainment. You can't lose. You lose once, you're out. So much pressure. It could be the best sporting event in America.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tom Horn said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say, i was one who always ridiculed NASCAR in the past. But i'm coming around. This year's Daytona 500 was very exciting. And i'm a 'Ford Man' too. So i'm hoping it makes a big comeback. Chevy has dominated for years. I'm more into it these days. I find it more exciting than Soccer for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dodge is coming back too.....I wish they'd throw Toyota out but then I'm a Detroit boy and we don't care much for rice-burners on American tracks.
Click to expand...


     Hold up now!!!! 
My Truck was made in San Antonio Texas by God!!!!


----------



## dani67

Unkotare said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017▶ 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',
> 
> 
> 
> This question has been asked and answered the same way for decades, we do not like it, we like ping pong better, another back and forth game with a lot more action...the left are the only ones playing politics with it insisting there is something more than not liking it...trust me on this, if it were fun to watch we would watch it...got it now, we do not like it...WE DO NOT LIKE IT!...if soccer were entertaining it would be on our TV's with a ton of commercials...btw, I've been to Spain...Barcelona, Palma-Palma nova...beautiful country, wonderful people, and ooohhhhhh the wine flows so freely..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why soccer is most popular sport in world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because most people in the world are dumb animals.
Click to expand...

and arent  american dumb ? only others?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Compost said:


> I'm happy for you dani. I understand how fun it is to follow a team to victory.  Politics have nothing to do with and should have nothing to do with sports.    Some Americans like soccer.   *Personally, I love only baseball.*



Do you also enjoy watching cars rust and paint drying?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

dani67 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017▶ 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dani you crazed jackass, I'd rather watch grass grow than soccer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you arent normal
Click to expand...

That's a funny statement coming from someone who barely types English let alone understands our culture


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Since this kind of turned into a racing thread list your top five favorites.

1- Motocross/ Supercross
2- World of Outlaws
3- NASCAR
4- Any local dirt track.
5- NHRA


----------



## Markle

Missouri_Mike said:


> I'm a huge NASCAR fan. Love it. I hate this new format though. Stage racing is fine but no need for a yellow at each one. Award the points and let the damn race keep going. They aren't running a 500 mile race anymore. They're running two 125's and a 200. No more yellows at set points. Just run the damn race and award points for who's there that lap.



I haven't made up my mind about the new format but I do agree about the caution at the end of each segment.  Matt Kenseth is my guy.  He was crashed in the Daytona 500.  In Georgia, he was as much as a lap down and ran 18-19 throughout the race.  Then, as he ofter does, all of a sudden, there he was finishing third!

I also love big time drag racing and go to the Gator Nationals in Gainesville each year.  If you haven't been to one and if you like racing you owe it to yourself.  The Top Fuel Dragsters and the Funny Cars each put out 10,000 hp today and their race is 1,000 feet instead of a quarter mile.  The distance was reduced for safety.  Women too have taken a more prominent place all the way from the motorcycles to the Top Fuel cars.  Good ear plugs are REQUIRED.  The earth shakes when the light turns green and they now cover the 1,000 feet in as little as 3.8 seconds at 330 mph+.  I almost always take a guest, preferably someone who has never been to one just to watch their expression.

As for soccer?  A score of 0-0 or 0-1...after NINETY MINUTES?  Really?  I don't think so.


----------



## Rocko

dani67 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017▶ 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dani you crazed jackass, I'd rather watch grass grow than soccer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you arent normal
Click to expand...


You're just learning this now? Damn you're slow.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

dani67 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017[emoji666] 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',
> 
> 
> 
> It's BOOOOOOOOOOORING!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930U using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you arent fan. soccer is boring.  but believe me. best  sport in world for watch is soccer
Click to expand...


90 minutes of sheer boredom, punctuated by 10 total seconds of excitement if you are not playing.


----------



## dani67

Missouri_Mike said:


> Since this kind of turned into a racing thread list your top five favorites.
> 
> 1- Motocross/ Supercross
> 2- World of Outlaws
> 3- NASCAR
> 4- Any local dirt track.
> 5- NHRA


watching car sport isnt fun.    but driving car is fun


----------



## Frankeneinstein

dani67 said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> please learn  me: college basketball.
> i have afn channel( usa army channel).and  i watch  it
> but i dont understand it.
> have playoff or something?
> what is best teams?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look into the NBA. I'm a huge Boston Celtics Fan, but there are other teams. And also look into 'March Madness.' It's College Basketball. Watch the NCAA Basketball Tournament. It may be the best sporting event in America. It's a 'One & Done' Tournament. Incredible pressure. I love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really? watching thomas and james and curry and leonard isnt better than  kidds?
Click to expand...

College sports in America is very big, huge even...I'm not a big fan of the NFL but I watch college football all day on Saturday...and March madness [college basketball tournament] is far more entertaining than the NBA playoffs [I'm speaking for myself].


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

dani67 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> please learn  me: college basketball.
> i have afn channel( usa army channel).and  i watch  it
> but i dont understand it.
> have playoff or something?
> what is best teams?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand the NBA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes. im nba fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> College rules are similar.
> Get online and look up the rules.
> 
> Men's Basketball Rules of the Game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know basketball rule
> i want know College basketball tournament rule . like playoff or...
Click to expand...


  The link I gave you was NCAA rules.....


----------



## yiostheoy

dani67 said:


> There are an estimated 3.5 billions soccer fans worldwide. The greatest concentration of soccer fans live in Europe, Africa, Asia and America.


... And they (soccer fans) are all pussies.

No worries though -- this just makes their armies easier to kill.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Markle said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a huge NASCAR fan. Love it. I hate this new format though. Stage racing is fine but no need for a yellow at each one. Award the points and let the damn race keep going. They aren't running a 500 mile race anymore. They're running two 125's and a 200. No more yellows at set points. Just run the damn race and award points for who's there that lap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't made up my mind about the new format but I do agree about the caution at the end of each segment.  Matt Kenseth is my guy.  He was crashed in the Daytona 500.  In Georgia, he was as much as a lap down and ran 18-19 throughout the race.  Then, as he ofter does, all of a sudden, there he was finishing third!
> 
> I also love big time drag racing and go to the Gator Nationals in Gainesville each year.  If you haven't been to one and if you like racing you owe it to yourself.  The Top Fuel Dragsters and the Funny Cars each put out 10,000 hp today and their race is 1,000 feet instead of a quarter mile.  The distance was reduced for safety.  Women too have taken a more prominent place all the way from the motorcycles to the Top Fuel cars.  Good ear plugs are REQUIRED.  The earth shakes when the light turns green and they now cover the 1,000 feet in as little as 3.8 seconds at 330 mph+.  I almost always take a guest, preferably someone who has never been to one just to watch their expression.
> 
> As for soccer?  A score of 0-0 or 0-1...after NINETY MINUTES?  Really?  I don't think so.
Click to expand...

Kenseth is never out in an race. If that guys car is running at all he's a threat. Top Fuel is...well not much to compare it too for sure. I like it a lot. And the Force sisters aren't hard to watch in or out of fire suits.


----------



## yiostheoy

Frankeneinstein said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> please learn  me: college basketball.
> i have afn channel( usa army channel).and  i watch  it
> but i dont understand it.
> have playoff or something?
> what is best teams?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look into the NBA. I'm a huge Boston Celtics Fan, but there are other teams. And also look into 'March Madness.' It's College Basketball. Watch the NCAA Basketball Tournament. It may be the best sporting event in America. It's a 'One & Done' Tournament. Incredible pressure. I love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really? watching thomas and james and curry and leonard isnt better than  kidds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> College sports in America is very big, huge even...I'm not a big fan of the NFL but I watch college football all day on Saturday...and March madness [college basketball tournament] is far more entertaining than the NBA playoffs [I'm speaking for myself].
Click to expand...

I love them both -- college and professional.


----------



## dani67

HereWeGoAgain said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> please learn  me: college basketball.
> i have afn channel( usa army channel).and  i watch  it
> but i dont understand it.
> have playoff or something?
> what is best teams?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand the NBA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes. im nba fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> College rules are similar.
> Get online and look up the rules.
> 
> Men's Basketball Rules of the Game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know basketball rule
> i want know College basketball tournament rule . like playoff or...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The link I gave you was NCAA rules.....
Click to expand...

and why you cant tell me?


----------



## dani67

best american sport= nba


----------



## Frankeneinstein

dani67 said:


> i dont like this two sport too.
> 
> 2. Cricket 2.5 Billion Asia, Australia, UK.
> 3. Field Hockey 2 Billion Europe, Africa, Asia, Australia.


Those are also sports not popular in America


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

SassyIrishLass said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> College basketball...the only sport I give a damn about. Well besides gymnastics
> 
> 
> 
> why college basketball? why no nba?
> 
> + please learn college basketball system to me
> i cant understand
> have college basketball playoff??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NBA is a joke, college basketball is real basketball, *I was born and raised in the state of Indiana,* Hoosier Hysteria and if you're not from Indiana I can't begin to explain it
Click to expand...


So THAT is what is wrong with you!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Missouri_Mike said:


> Since this kind of turned into a racing thread list your top five favorites.
> 
> 1- Motocross/ Supercross
> 2- World of Outlaws
> 3- NASCAR
> 4- Any local dirt track.
> 5- NHRA


Local racing
Speed boats
Lemans
Nascar
Pikes Peak run or any true off road (not the redneck mud shit)


----------



## Missouri_Mike

dani67 said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since this kind of turned into a racing thread list your top five favorites.
> 
> 1- Motocross/ Supercross
> 2- World of Outlaws
> 3- NASCAR
> 4- Any local dirt track.
> 5- NHRA
> 
> 
> 
> watching car sport isnt fun.    but driving car is fun
Click to expand...

I think a lot of it is having been there building the cars and trying to make them fast. At least on my end. I can see what they are trying to do and know what goes in to making that thing get around the track.


----------



## dani67

Frankeneinstein said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont like this two sport too.
> 
> 2. Cricket 2.5 Billion Asia, Australia, UK.
> 3. Field Hockey 2 Billion Europe, Africa, Asia, Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are also sports not popular in America
Click to expand...

i know.
but why no soccer?
every human like it .but no american


----------



## yiostheoy

Missouri_Mike said:


> Since this kind of turned into a racing thread list your top five favorites.
> 
> 1- Motocross/ Supercross
> 2- World of Outlaws
> 3- NASCAR
> 4- Any local dirt track.
> 5- NHRA


My top five are --

1 - NFL

2 - NCAA football (especially Army vs Navy)

3 - NBA

4 - NCAA BBall champioinship

5 - Olympic swimming.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Grampa Murked U said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since this kind of turned into a racing thread list your top five favorites.
> 
> 1- Motocross/ Supercross
> 2- World of Outlaws
> 3- NASCAR
> 4- Any local dirt track.
> 5- NHRA
> 
> 
> 
> Local racing
> Speed boats
> Lemans
> Nascar
> Pikes Peak run or any true off road (not the redneck mud shit)
Click to expand...

I give you an agree but the mud runs are so much fun.


----------



## Dschrute3

Frankeneinstein said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> please learn  me: college basketball.
> i have afn channel( usa army channel).and  i watch  it
> but i dont understand it.
> have playoff or something?
> what is best teams?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look into the NBA. I'm a huge Boston Celtics Fan, but there are other teams. And also look into 'March Madness.' It's College Basketball. Watch the NCAA Basketball Tournament. It may be the best sporting event in America. It's a 'One & Done' Tournament. Incredible pressure. I love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really? watching thomas and james and curry and leonard isnt better than  kidds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> College sports in America is very big, huge even...I'm not a big fan of the NFL but I watch college football all day on Saturday...and March madness [college basketball tournament] is far more entertaining than the NBA playoffs [I'm speaking for myself].
Click to expand...


I gotta agree. Nothing compares to a huge College Football Game. The NFL doesn't come close. And 'March Madness' is incredible. You can't get any more pressure than 'One & Done.' You lose once, you're out. The NBA isn't the same.


----------



## yiostheoy

dani67 said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont like this two sport too.
> 
> 2. Cricket 2.5 Billion Asia, Australia, UK.
> 3. Field Hockey 2 Billion Europe, Africa, Asia, Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are also sports not popular in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know.
> but why no soccer?
> every human like it .but no american
Click to expand...

We are spoiled in America with so many choices.

If you ever got a chance to go to an NFL arena it would change your life.

Next time you come to Las Vegas after the Raiders are here PM me and I'll take you to a game there.


----------



## dani67

best sport:

1: soccer
2:basketball
3:tennis
4:voleyball
5:wrestling
6: american footbal
7:ufc
8:nascar


----------



## Missouri_Mike

yiostheoy said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since this kind of turned into a racing thread list your top five favorites.
> 
> 1- Motocross/ Supercross
> 2- World of Outlaws
> 3- NASCAR
> 4- Any local dirt track.
> 5- NHRA
> 
> 
> 
> My top five are --
> 
> 1 - NFL
> 
> 2 - NCAA football (especially Army vs Navy)
> 
> 3 - NBA
> 
> 4 - NCAA BBall champioinship
> 
> 5 - Olympic swimming.
Click to expand...

All good man. You are probably pretty busy right now with the something 12 going on up the road in KC.


----------



## Markle

Missouri_Mike said:


> Since this kind of turned into a racing thread list your top five favorites.
> 
> 1- Motocross/ Supercross
> 2- World of Outlaws
> 3- NASCAR
> 4- Any local dirt track.
> 5- NHRA



I raced Enduro's for years.  An Enduro, for Endurance, is a cross country race, much like a motocross but the course is unknown, you follow arrows, and is anywhere from 75 to 125 miles.  I owned a lot of bikes but the one I raced was a 250 cc Penton.  Very specialized bike, they did not make anything for the street.  All high-powered, high-quality machines for racing Enduro's and Six Day Trials.  I'm too tall to have been competitive but nothing was more fun although, after I got the Penton, I did finish a lot of races.


----------



## Tom Horn

Missouri_Mike said:


> Kenseth is never out in an race. If that guys car is running at all he's a threat. Top Fuel is...well not much to compare it too for sure. I like it a lot. And the Force sisters aren't hard to watch in or out of fire suits.



Kenseth is the only driver to win a Championship without winning a single race.  He's one of the reasons they went to the damn Chase.


----------



## yiostheoy

dani67 said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont like this two sport too.
> 
> 2. Cricket 2.5 Billion Asia, Australia, UK.
> 3. Field Hockey 2 Billion Europe, Africa, Asia, Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are also sports not popular in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know.
> but why no soccer?
> every human like it .but no american
Click to expand...

Go back and read my long post.

Soccer in America is a child's game.

Like playing with toys.


----------



## Dschrute3

yiostheoy said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> please learn  me: college basketball.
> i have afn channel( usa army channel).and  i watch  it
> but i dont understand it.
> have playoff or something?
> what is best teams?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look into the NBA. I'm a huge Boston Celtics Fan, but there are other teams. And also look into 'March Madness.' It's College Basketball. Watch the NCAA Basketball Tournament. It may be the best sporting event in America. It's a 'One & Done' Tournament. Incredible pressure. I love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really? watching thomas and james and curry and leonard isnt better than  kidds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> College sports in America is very big, huge even...I'm not a big fan of the NFL but I watch college football all day on Saturday...and March madness [college basketball tournament] is far more entertaining than the NBA playoffs [I'm speaking for myself].
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love them both -- college and professional.
Click to expand...


Me too. But i still don't think there's anything better than a huge College Football Game. The excitement is so much more intense and exciting than the NFL.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Missouri_Mike said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since this kind of turned into a racing thread list your top five favorites.
> 
> 1- Motocross/ Supercross
> 2- World of Outlaws
> 3- NASCAR
> 4- Any local dirt track.
> 5- NHRA
> 
> 
> 
> Local racing
> Speed boats
> Lemans
> Nascar
> Pikes Peak run or any true off road (not the redneck mud shit)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I give you an agree but the mud runs are so much fun.
Click to expand...

I've been mudding. It is great fun but watching it is not my thing


----------



## Frankeneinstein

dani67 said:


> best american sport= nba


Now if you were to apply "the most popular rule/theory" to what American sport should be your favorite you would have to choose the NFL because that is the most popular sport in America.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

dani67 said:


> best sport:
> 
> 1: soccer
> 2:basketball
> 3:tennis
> 4:voleyball
> 5:wrestling
> 6: american footbal
> 7:ufc
> 8:nascar


With soccer and tennis on your list I'm surprised golf didn't make it. UFC is pretty dang awesome though.


----------



## yiostheoy

Markle said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since this kind of turned into a racing thread list your top five favorites.
> 
> 1- Motocross/ Supercross
> 2- World of Outlaws
> 3- NASCAR
> 4- Any local dirt track.
> 5- NHRA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I raced Enduro's for years.  An Enduro, for Endurance, is a cross country race, much like a motocross but the course is unknown, you follow arrows, and is anywhere from 75 to 125 miles.  I owned a lot of bikes but the one I raced was a 250 cc Penton.  Very specialized bike, they did not make anything for the street.  All high-powered, high-quality machines for racing Enduro's and Six Day Trials.  I'm too tall to have been competitive but nothing was more fun although, after I got the Penton, I did finish a lot of races.
Click to expand...

Riding motorcycles offroad kicks azz and butt.

There is very little that is more brutal on your body or more thrilling.


----------



## dani67

maybe because usa soccer national team is aweful
*(( IRAN 2 - 1 USA )) Football WorldCup "France 1998" - ...*
▶ 4:39
salllllam
IRAN recorded their first World Cup victory,beating the USA 2-1, with Estili and Mahdavikia scoring goals for ...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

yiostheoy said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont like this two sport too.
> 
> 2. Cricket 2.5 Billion Asia, Australia, UK.
> 3. Field Hockey 2 Billion Europe, Africa, Asia, Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are also sports not popular in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know.
> but why no soccer?
> every human like it .but no american
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go back and read my long post.
> 
> Soccer in America is a child's game.
> 
> Like playing with toys.
Click to expand...

It is growing rapidly though. We now have a professional team in KC.


----------



## yiostheoy

Missouri_Mike said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> best sport:
> 
> 1: soccer
> 2:basketball
> 3:tennis
> 4:voleyball
> 5:wrestling
> 6: american footbal
> 7:ufc
> 8:nascar
> 
> 
> 
> With soccer and tennis on your list I'm surprised golf didn't make it. UFC is pretty dang awesome though.
Click to expand...

Exactly.

The only sport that I prefer watching soccer rather than, is golf.

Talk about watching paint dry, golf is it.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

dani67 said:


> maybe because usa soccer national team is aweful
> *(( IRAN 2 - 1 USA )) Football WorldCup "France 1998" - ...*
> View attachment 116034▶ 4:39
> salllllam
> IRAN recorded their first World Cup victory,beating the USA 2-1, with Estili and Mahdavikia scoring goals for ...


I don't think anyone really cares.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

dani67 said:


> *rank* *Sport* *Estimated Fans* *Regional Popularity*
> 1. Soccer / Association Football 3.5 Billion Europe, Africa, Asia, America.
> 2. Cricket 2.5 Billion Asia, Australia, UK.
> 3. Field Hockey 2 Billion Europe, Africa, Asia, Australia.
> 4. Tennis 1 Billion Europe, Asia, America.
> 5. Volleyball 900 Million Europe, Australia, Asia, America.
> 6. Table Tennis 850 Million Europe, Africa, Asia, America.
> 7. Baseball 500 Million America, Japan.
> 8. Golf 450 Million Europe, Asia, America, Canada.
> =9 Basketball 400 Million America.
> =9 American Football 400 Million Europe, Africa, Asia, America, Australia.



   You're leaving out the fact that America doesnt care about those sports.


----------



## Tom Horn

Markle said:


> I raced Enduro's for years.  An Enduro, for Endurance, is a cross country race, much like a motocross but the course is unknown, you follow arrows, and is anywhere from 75 to 125 miles.  I owned a lot of bikes but the one I raced was a 250 cc Penton.  Very specialized bike, they did not make anything for the street.  All high-powered, high-quality machines for racing Enduro's and Six Day Trials.  I'm too tall to have been competitive but nothing was more fun although, after I got the Penton, I did finish a lot of races.



Me too....I rode a 250cc Bultaco SD...and once was in an upstate Michigan race against Ohio John Penton.  Came upon him with a whole lot of riders jammed up at a ditch-crossing....he went right across and I copied how he did it....rocking chair style and I bet you know what I mean.


----------



## dani67

Missouri_Mike said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> best sport:
> 
> 1: soccer
> 2:basketball
> 3:tennis
> 4:voleyball
> 5:wrestling
> 6: american footbal
> 7:ufc
> 8:nascar
> 
> 
> 
> With soccer and tennis on your list I'm surprised golf didn't make it. UFC is pretty dang awesome though.
Click to expand...

even golf is better than baseball


----------



## Rocko

You know what I think is really classy about soccer?? When the players hold hands with little kids before the game.......NOT


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Markle said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since this kind of turned into a racing thread list your top five favorites.
> 
> 1- Motocross/ Supercross
> 2- World of Outlaws
> 3- NASCAR
> 4- Any local dirt track.
> 5- NHRA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I raced Enduro's for years.  An Enduro, for Endurance, is a cross country race, much like a motocross but the course is unknown, you follow arrows, and is anywhere from 75 to 125 miles.  I owned a lot of bikes but the one I raced was a 250 cc Penton.  Very specialized bike, they did not make anything for the street.  All high-powered, high-quality machines for racing Enduro's and Six Day Trials.  I'm too tall to have been competitive but nothing was more fun although, after I got the Penton, I did finish a lot of races.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, I know all about Enduro's. Had team mates on Team Green that were doing that. It looked like fun.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

dani67 said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017▶ 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',
> 
> 
> 
> This question has been asked and answered the same way for decades, we do not like it, we like ping pong better, another back and forth game with a lot more action...the left are the only ones playing politics with it insisting there is something more than not liking it...trust me on this, if it were fun to watch we would watch it...got it now, we do not like it...WE DO NOT LIKE IT!...if soccer were entertaining it would be on our TV's with a ton of commercials...btw, I've been to Spain...Barcelona, Palma-Palma nova...beautiful country, wonderful people, and ooohhhhhh the wine flows so freely..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why soccer is most popular sport in world?
Click to expand...


It is cheap to play.  One ball and a couple of nets strung up.


----------



## dani67

i dont understand. ... use hands in nfl . but its football


----------



## dani67

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017▶ 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',
> 
> 
> 
> This question has been asked and answered the same way for decades, we do not like it, we like ping pong better, another back and forth game with a lot more action...the left are the only ones playing politics with it insisting there is something more than not liking it...trust me on this, if it were fun to watch we would watch it...got it now, we do not like it...WE DO NOT LIKE IT!...if soccer were entertaining it would be on our TV's with a ton of commercials...btw, I've been to Spain...Barcelona, Palma-Palma nova...beautiful country, wonderful people, and ooohhhhhh the wine flows so freely..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why soccer is most popular sport in world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is cheap to play.  One ball and a couple of nets strung up.
Click to expand...

grass lands  is very expensive in asia and sout america and africa


----------



## yiostheoy

dani67 said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> best sport:
> 
> 1: soccer
> 2:basketball
> 3:tennis
> 4:voleyball
> 5:wrestling
> 6: american footbal
> 7:ufc
> 8:nascar
> 
> 
> 
> With soccer and tennis on your list I'm surprised golf didn't make it. UFC is pretty dang awesome though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even golf is better than baseball
Click to expand...

Actually not.

At a baseball stadium when a hit is made the crowd erupts and everything springs into action on the field.

Golf and soccer have nothing like that.  They are both like watching paint dry.

But soccer is a great sport for kids -- they get to run and kick things.  This prepares their little bodies for track, wrestling, and football (American) later in their lives.  That's all it is really good for.  And any nation with soccer as its major sport is a nation of mere children.

Golf is good for nothing.


----------



## dani67

dani67 said:


> i dont understand. ... use hands in nfl . but its football


handball is better name for  american football


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

dani67 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand the NBA?
> 
> 
> 
> yes. im nba fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> College rules are similar.
> Get online and look up the rules.
> 
> Men's Basketball Rules of the Game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know basketball rule
> i want know College basketball tournament rule . like playoff or...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The link I gave you was NCAA rules.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and why you cant tell me?
Click to expand...


  I be cant tells yous bcausing i donts wants tos spend thirties  minits doig so wehs yous cans dams wells dos the resarch yours dams selv.


----------



## dani67

yiostheoy said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> best sport:
> 
> 1: soccer
> 2:basketball
> 3:tennis
> 4:voleyball
> 5:wrestling
> 6: american footbal
> 7:ufc
> 8:nascar
> 
> 
> 
> With soccer and tennis on your list I'm surprised golf didn't make it. UFC is pretty dang awesome though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even golf is better than baseball
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually not.
> 
> At a baseball stadium when a hit is made the crowd erupts and everything springs into action on the field.
> 
> Golf and soccer have nothing like that.  They are both like watching paint dry.
> 
> But soccer is a great sport for kids -- they get to run and kick things.
> 
> Golf is good for nothing.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rocko

dani67 said:


> i dont understand. ... use hands in nfl . but its football



There's a lot you don't understand about American culture, Dani. I bet you never had a peanut butter and jelly sandwich. And they say conservatives have no sense of humor rightwinger


----------



## Frankeneinstein

dani67 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017▶ 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',
> 
> 
> 
> This question has been asked and answered the same way for decades, we do not like it, we like ping pong better, another back and forth game with a lot more action...the left are the only ones playing politics with it insisting there is something more than not liking it...trust me on this, if it were fun to watch we would watch it...got it now, we do not like it...WE DO NOT LIKE IT!...if soccer were entertaining it would be on our TV's with a ton of commercials...btw, I've been to Spain...Barcelona, Palma-Palma nova...beautiful country, wonderful people, and ooohhhhhh the wine flows so freely..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why soccer is most popular sport in world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is cheap to play.  One ball and a couple of nets strung up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> grass lands  is very expensive in asia and sout america and africa
Click to expand...

You don't buy the land, ya just use it


----------



## dani67

HereWeGoAgain said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes. im nba fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> College rules are similar.
> Get online and look up the rules.
> 
> Men's Basketball Rules of the Game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know basketball rule
> i want know College basketball tournament rule . like playoff or...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The link I gave you was NCAA rules.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and why you cant tell me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I be cant tells yous bcausing i donts wants tos spend thirties  minits doig so wehs yous cans dams wells dos the resarch yours dams selv.
Click to expand...

fuck you bastard


----------



## yiostheoy

dani67 said:


> i dont understand. ... use hands in nfl . but its football


The defense in American football is allowed to use their hands, yes.

The offense is not allowed to use their hands at all, except the Quarterback to throw the ball, or the Receivers to catch it.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Tom Horn said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kenseth is never out in an race. If that guys car is running at all he's a threat. Top Fuel is...well not much to compare it too for sure. I like it a lot. And the Force sisters aren't hard to watch in or out of fire suits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenseth is the only driver to win a Championship without winning a single race.  He's one of the reasons they went to the damn Chase.
Click to expand...

Yeah, how many could he have won in a point system? That damn guy is always in the top five. Last lap, he's been 20th forever but suddenly WTF? Where did he come from?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Dschrute3 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> please learn  me: college basketball.
> i have afn channel( usa army channel).and  i watch  it
> but i dont understand it.
> have playoff or something?
> what is best teams?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look into the NBA. I'm a huge Boston Celtics Fan, but there are other teams. And also look into 'March Madness.' It's College Basketball. Watch the NCAA Basketball Tournament. It may be the best sporting event in America. It's a 'One & Done' Tournament. Incredible pressure. I love it.
Click to expand...


I don't think you understand the term "one and done".  That is the term used to describe players who come out of high school into college and then leave for the NBA the next year.


----------



## dani67

Frankeneinstein said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017▶ 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',
> 
> 
> 
> This question has been asked and answered the same way for decades, we do not like it, we like ping pong better, another back and forth game with a lot more action...the left are the only ones playing politics with it insisting there is something more than not liking it...trust me on this, if it were fun to watch we would watch it...got it now, we do not like it...WE DO NOT LIKE IT!...if soccer were entertaining it would be on our TV's with a ton of commercials...btw, I've been to Spain...Barcelona, Palma-Palma nova...beautiful country, wonderful people, and ooohhhhhh the wine flows so freely..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why soccer is most popular sport in world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is cheap to play.  One ball and a couple of nets strung up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> grass lands  is very expensive in asia and sout america and africa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't buy the land, ya just use it
Click to expand...

grass land need care


----------



## Unkotare

dani67 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017▶ 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',
> 
> 
> 
> This question has been asked and answered the same way for decades, we do not like it, we like ping pong better, another back and forth game with a lot more action...the left are the only ones playing politics with it insisting there is something more than not liking it...trust me on this, if it were fun to watch we would watch it...got it now, we do not like it...WE DO NOT LIKE IT!...if soccer were entertaining it would be on our TV's with a ton of commercials...btw, I've been to Spain...Barcelona, Palma-Palma nova...beautiful country, wonderful people, and ooohhhhhh the wine flows so freely..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why soccer is most popular sport in world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because most people in the world are dumb animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and arent  american dumb ? only others?
Click to expand...



Most people in general.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> College basketball...the only sport I give a damn about. Well besides gymnastics
> 
> 
> 
> why college basketball? why no nba?
> 
> + please learn college basketball system to me
> i cant understand
> have college basketball playoff??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NBA is a joke, college basketball is real basketball, *I was born and raised in the state of Indiana,* Hoosier Hysteria and if you're not from Indiana I can't begin to explain it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So THAT is what is wrong with you!
Click to expand...


I wouldn't change it if I could. Very proud to be a Hoosier....whatever a Hoosier is....nobody seems to know


----------



## Tom Horn

Dschrute3 said:


> Yeah, the constant changing of the rules is incredibly annoying to long-time loyal fans. However, i can't say i'm a long-time fan. I used to be one who ridiculed NASCAR Racing. But i've come around. I enjoy it. I think it's very interesting. And i'm a big 'Ford Man', so i'm rooting for a big comeback. It's time to rain on Chevy's parade.



A lot of fans don't know Jeff Gordon owns half of Jimmy Johnson's car.....that was the deal Johnson made to get into NASCAR under Gordon's wing.   Rick Hendrick owns the other half.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

dani67 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> College rules are similar.
> Get online and look up the rules.
> 
> Men's Basketball Rules of the Game
> 
> 
> 
> i know basketball rule
> i want know College basketball tournament rule . like playoff or...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The link I gave you was NCAA rules.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and why you cant tell me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I be cant tells yous bcausing i donts wants tos spend thirties  minits doig so wehs yous cans dams wells dos the resarch yours dams selv.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fuck you bastard
Click to expand...


   Hey man....ask stupid questions and receive stupid answers.
I gave you a link to NCAA rules and you rejected them.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Tom Horn said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I raced Enduro's for years.  An Enduro, for Endurance, is a cross country race, much like a motocross but the course is unknown, you follow arrows, and is anywhere from 75 to 125 miles.  I owned a lot of bikes but the one I raced was a 250 cc Penton.  Very specialized bike, they did not make anything for the street.  All high-powered, high-quality machines for racing Enduro's and Six Day Trials.  I'm too tall to have been competitive but nothing was more fun although, after I got the Penton, I did finish a lot of races.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too....I rode a 250cc Bultaco SD...and once was in an upstate Michigan race against Ohio John Penton.  Came upon him with a whole lot of riders jammed up at a ditch-crossing....he went right across and I copied how he did it....rocking chair style and I bet you know what I mean.
Click to expand...

I know what you mean, I know your age too riding a Bultaco. LOL


----------



## yiostheoy

Rocko said:


> You know what I think is really classy about soccer?? When the players hold hands with little kids before the game.......NOT


I like it when the girls in girls' soccer rip their shirts off !!!


----------



## dani67

Rocko said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont understand. ... use hands in nfl . but its football
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a lot you don't understand about American culture, Dani. I bet you never had a peanut butter and jelly sandwich. And they say conservatives have no sense of humor rightwinger
Click to expand...

peanut butter and jelly sandwich
i like peanut butter. i eat every morning. but  i dont like jelly sandwich


----------



## Dschrute3

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> please learn  me: college basketball.
> i have afn channel( usa army channel).and  i watch  it
> but i dont understand it.
> have playoff or something?
> what is best teams?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look into the NBA. I'm a huge Boston Celtics Fan, but there are other teams. And also look into 'March Madness.' It's College Basketball. Watch the NCAA Basketball Tournament. It may be the best sporting event in America. It's a 'One & Done' Tournament. Incredible pressure. I love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you understand the term "one and done".  That is the term used to describe players who come out of high school into college and then leave for the NBA the next year.
Click to expand...


I hear ya. But man, you lose one game and you're out? That's real pressure. NBA Players only experience that in Game 7's. I love the NCAA Basketball Tournament.


----------



## Unkotare

Marion Morrison said:


> Basketball is actually the ultimate sport. It's like leading off of 2nd base the whole time.
> 
> Basketball is the purest sport.






Absurd.


----------



## Rocko

yiostheoy said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what I think is really classy about soccer?? When the players hold hands with little kids before the game.......NOT
> 
> 
> 
> I like it when the girls in girls' soccer rip their shirts off !!!
Click to expand...


Indeed. Soccer's only redeeming quality.


----------



## dani67

SassyIrishLass said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> College basketball...the only sport I give a damn about. Well besides gymnastics
> 
> 
> 
> why college basketball? why no nba?
> 
> + please learn college basketball system to me
> i cant understand
> have college basketball playoff??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NBA is a joke, college basketball is real basketball, *I was born and raised in the state of Indiana,* Hoosier Hysteria and if you're not from Indiana I can't begin to explain it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So THAT is what is wrong with you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't change it if I could. Very proud to be a Hoosier....whatever a Hoosier is....nobody seems to know
Click to expand...

ncaa have playoff  or not?


----------



## Rocko

dani67 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont understand. ... use hands in nfl . but its football
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a lot you don't understand about American culture, Dani. I bet you never had a peanut butter and jelly sandwich. And they say conservatives have no sense of humor rightwinger
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> peanut butter and jelly sandwich
> i like peanut butter. i eat every morning. but  i dont like jelly sandwich
Click to expand...


Try it man. It will change your life.


----------



## Dschrute3

Tom Horn said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the constant changing of the rules is incredibly annoying to long-time loyal fans. However, i can't say i'm a long-time fan. I used to be one who ridiculed NASCAR Racing. But i've come around. I enjoy it. I think it's very interesting. And i'm a big 'Ford Man', so i'm rooting for a big comeback. It's time to rain on Chevy's parade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of fans don't know Jeff Gordon owns half of Jimmy Johnson's car.....that was the deal Johnson made to get into NASCAR under Gordon's wing.   Rick Hendrick owns the other half.
Click to expand...


Ford's gotta come back. It's time.


----------



## yiostheoy

HereWeGoAgain said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i know basketball rule
> i want know College basketball tournament rule . like playoff or...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link I gave you was NCAA rules.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and why you cant tell me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I be cant tells yous bcausing i donts wants tos spend thirties  minits doig so wehs yous cans dams wells dos the resarch yours dams selv.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fuck you bastard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey man....ask stupid questions and receive stupid answers.
> I gave you a link to NCAA rules and you rejected them.
Click to expand...

Once I had two neighbors from Europe and we all became friends.  We even took a cross country trip in my jeep with the top off camping as we went across the mountains, deserts, and finally arriving at Las Vegas, the city of sin.

One of the things they wanted to know was how does American football work?

So I grabbed a pad and pen and explained downs, first downs, touchdowns, field goals, and game strategy like student-body-left, student-body-right, high diddle diddle up the middle, and crossing patterns for passing.

They got really confused.  But after that it made more sense to them.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Tom Horn said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the constant changing of the rules is incredibly annoying to long-time loyal fans. However, i can't say i'm a long-time fan. I used to be one who ridiculed NASCAR Racing. But i've come around. I enjoy it. I think it's very interesting. And i'm a big 'Ford Man', so i'm rooting for a big comeback. It's time to rain on Chevy's parade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of fans don't know Jeff Gordon owns half of Jimmy Johnson's car.....that was the deal Johnson made to get into NASCAR under Gordon's wing.   Rick Hendrick owns the other half.
Click to expand...

Wouldn't surprise me at all if Gordon and JR both had stakes in the Hendrick team.


----------



## Frankeneinstein

dani67 said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> This question has been asked and answered the same way for decades, we do not like it, we like ping pong better, another back and forth game with a lot more action...the left are the only ones playing politics with it insisting there is something more than not liking it...trust me on this, if it were fun to watch we would watch it...got it now, we do not like it...WE DO NOT LIKE IT!...if soccer were entertaining it would be on our TV's with a ton of commercials...btw, I've been to Spain...Barcelona, Palma-Palma nova...beautiful country, wonderful people, and ooohhhhhh the wine flows so freely..
> 
> 
> 
> why soccer is most popular sport in world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is cheap to play.  One ball and a couple of nets strung up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> grass lands  is very expensive in asia and sout america and africa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't buy the land, ya just use it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> grass land need care
Click to expand...

That's true of every outdoor sport though...an you can play soccer on dirt as is the case in a lot of S. America and Africa, not sure about Asia but I would imagine it is true to some extent there as well...you can also play it on concrete, wood, asphalt and in the rain...so just about anywhere, and that is its drawing card for children.


----------



## Rocko

Unkotare said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basketball is actually the ultimate sport. It's like leading off of 2nd base the whole time.
> 
> Basketball is the purest sport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absurd.
Click to expand...


No he's actually dead right. Nothing competes with basketball.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

dani67 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> College basketball...the only sport I give a damn about. Well besides gymnastics
> 
> 
> 
> why college basketball? why no nba?
> 
> + please learn college basketball system to me
> i cant understand
> have college basketball playoff??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NBA is a joke, college basketball is real basketball, *I was born and raised in the state of Indiana,* Hoosier Hysteria and if you're not from Indiana I can't begin to explain it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So THAT is what is wrong with you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't change it if I could. Very proud to be a Hoosier....whatever a Hoosier is....nobody seems to know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ncaa have playoff  or not?
Click to expand...

Mhm, that's what we call March Madness, it's exciting.


----------



## Dr Grump

dani67 said:


> for more information
> european league playoff is 2 match
> 1st keg  psg 4   barsa 0
> barsa should win  5 0 or 6 1 or 7 2
> aND BARSA WON 6 1 IN 5 MINUTE
> its not normal in real football
> because 88 minute   result was=3 1



This result is super dodgy...check the ref's bank account and those that are close to the barcelona team...relatives etc...


----------



## dani67

Frankeneinstein said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why soccer is most popular sport in world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is cheap to play.  One ball and a couple of nets strung up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> grass lands  is very expensive in asia and sout america and africa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't buy the land, ya just use it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> grass land need care
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's true of every outdoor sport though...an you can play soccer on dirt as is the case in a lot of S. America and Africa, not sure about Asia but I would imagine it is true to some extent there as well...you can also play it on concrete, wood, asphalt and in the rain...so just about anywhere, and that is its drawing card for children.
Click to expand...

you can do most sport in concrete, wood, asphalt and in the rain..


----------



## Dr Grump

Rocko said:


> [
> 
> No he's actually dead right. Nothing competes with basketball.



Totally disagree. Find it very boring. Give me football any day (soccer to you Yankee heathens)


----------



## dani67

SassyIrishLass said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why college basketball? why no nba?
> 
> + please learn college basketball system to me
> i cant understand
> have college basketball playoff??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NBA is a joke, college basketball is real basketball, *I was born and raised in the state of Indiana,* Hoosier Hysteria and if you're not from Indiana I can't begin to explain it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So THAT is what is wrong with you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't change it if I could. Very proud to be a Hoosier....whatever a Hoosier is....nobody seems to know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ncaa have playoff  or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mhm, that's what we call March Madness, it's exciting.
Click to expand...

please explain March Madness for me


----------



## Markle

Tom Horn said:


> Dodge is coming back too.....I wish they'd throw Toyota out but then I'm a Detroit boy and we don't care much for rice-burners on American tracks.



Ford, Chevy, and Toyota are the only ones on NASCAR tracks.  Nothing on the track is a product of their sponsors.  All start with the exactly the same chassis, engine, transmission, rear end, and aerodynamics.  From there the computers, technology, and genius of the three manufacturers take over to tweak out 850+ hp.


----------



## Dschrute3

dani67 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> College basketball...the only sport I give a damn about. Well besides gymnastics
> 
> 
> 
> why college basketball? why no nba?
> 
> + please learn college basketball system to me
> i cant understand
> have college basketball playoff??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NBA is a joke, college basketball is real basketball, *I was born and raised in the state of Indiana,* Hoosier Hysteria and if you're not from Indiana I can't begin to explain it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So THAT is what is wrong with you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't change it if I could. Very proud to be a Hoosier....whatever a Hoosier is....nobody seems to know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ncaa have playoff  or not?
Click to expand...


It has a 68 team Tournament. You have to win all the games to be Champ. You lose once, you're out. It's incredible. I recommend you check it out.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Dick Vitale, baby!


----------



## dani67

Dr Grump said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for more information
> european league playoff is 2 match
> 1st keg  psg 4   barsa 0
> barsa should win  5 0 or 6 1 or 7 2
> aND BARSA WON 6 1 IN 5 MINUTE
> its not normal in real football
> because 88 minute   result was=3 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This result is super dodgy...check the ref's bank account and those that are close to the barcelona team...relatives etc...
Click to expand...

i won 7000 $ .
im happy now . i dont care anything


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

yiostheoy said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The link I gave you was NCAA rules.....
> 
> 
> 
> and why you cant tell me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I be cant tells yous bcausing i donts wants tos spend thirties  minits doig so wehs yous cans dams wells dos the resarch yours dams selv.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fuck you bastard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey man....ask stupid questions and receive stupid answers.
> I gave you a link to NCAA rules and you rejected them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once I had two neighbors from Europe and we all became friends.  We even took a cross country trip in my jeep with the top off camping as we went across the mountains, deserts, and finally arriving at Las Vegas, the city of sin.
> 
> One of the things they wanted to know was how does American football work?
> 
> So I grabbed a pad and pen and explained downs, first downs, touchdowns, field goals, and game strategy like student-body-left, student-body-right, high diddle diddle up the middle, and crossing patterns for passing.
> 
> They got really confused.  But after that it made more sense to them.
Click to expand...


  Might have run the same trail in reverse.
We went from just outside of Vegas to outside of Palm Springs.
    We took the old wagon trails and went spring to spring.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

dani67 said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont like this two sport too.
> 
> 2. Cricket 2.5 Billion Asia, Australia, UK.
> 3. Field Hockey 2 Billion Europe, Africa, Asia, Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are also sports not popular in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know.
> but why no soccer?
> every human like it .but no american
Click to expand...


We like some excitement in our sports.


----------



## Tom Horn

Missouri_Mike said:


> I know what you mean, I know your age too riding a Bultaco. LOL



It's true....I'm a geezer alright.    Raced a Pursang in MotoX, the Matador SD in enduros, and an Astro flat-tracker. Godawful fast but they could grenade at any time.  I've had a couple Sherpa T's but don't care for Trials riding....never any good at it.


----------



## yiostheoy

Rocko said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basketball is actually the ultimate sport. It's like leading off of 2nd base the whole time.
> 
> Basketball is the purest sport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he's actually dead right. Nothing competes with basketball.
Click to expand...

I love watching BBall at a sports bar with a big mug of beer and some chips.

It is a continuous action game, nonstop.

It  always reminds me of playing BBall in middle school before I got drafted for the varsity football team at school.

At our school the BBall players were the tall skinny kids who could not take a hit in football (American) because it would kill them.

If you have long skinny arms you would be good in BBall and in swimming.


----------



## Dschrute3

Markle said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dodge is coming back too.....I wish they'd throw Toyota out but then I'm a Detroit boy and we don't care much for rice-burners on American tracks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ford, Chevy, and Toyota are the only ones on NASCAR tracks.  Nothing on the track is a product of their sponsors.  All start with the exactly the same chassis, engine, transmission, rear end, and aerodynamics.  From there the computers, technology, and genius of the three manufacturers take over to tweak out 850+ hp.
Click to expand...


Yeah, i miss the old days. It isn't the same these days.


----------



## dani67

Dschrute3 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why college basketball? why no nba?
> 
> + please learn college basketball system to me
> i cant understand
> have college basketball playoff??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NBA is a joke, college basketball is real basketball, *I was born and raised in the state of Indiana,* Hoosier Hysteria and if you're not from Indiana I can't begin to explain it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So THAT is what is wrong with you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't change it if I could. Very proud to be a Hoosier....whatever a Hoosier is....nobody seems to know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ncaa have playoff  or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has a 68 team Tournament. You have to win all the games to be Champ. You lose once, you're out. It's incredible. I recommend you check it out.
Click to expand...

lier


----------



## Frankeneinstein

SassyIrishLass said:


> .whatever a Hoosier is....nobody seems to know


Watsamatta which you girl? it's class...I think it comes from a poem


----------



## Rocko

Dr Grump said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> No he's actually dead right. Nothing competes with basketball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally disagree. Find it very boring. Give me football any day (soccer to you Yankee heathens)
Click to expand...

Basketball players are the worlds finest physically specimens


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

yiostheoy said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since this kind of turned into a racing thread list your top five favorites.
> 
> 1- Motocross/ Supercross
> 2- World of Outlaws
> 3- NASCAR
> 4- Any local dirt track.
> 5- NHRA
> 
> 
> 
> My top five are --
> 
> 1 - NFL
> 
> 2 - NCAA football (especially Army vs Navy)
> 
> 3 - NBA
> 
> 4 - NCAA BBall champioinship
> 
> 5 - Olympic swimming.
Click to expand...


Army v. Navy is like high school JV football.  If you like college football you have to talk  Southeastern Conference.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

dani67 said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NBA is a joke, college basketball is real basketball, *I was born and raised in the state of Indiana,* Hoosier Hysteria and if you're not from Indiana I can't begin to explain it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So THAT is what is wrong with you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't change it if I could. Very proud to be a Hoosier....whatever a Hoosier is....nobody seems to know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ncaa have playoff  or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has a 68 team Tournament. You have to win all the games to be Champ. You lose once, you're out. It's incredible. I recommend you check it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lier
Click to expand...


No he's right, the top 68 teams play until the last one is left


----------



## dani67

best player in the world after messi


----------



## Dschrute3

dani67 said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NBA is a joke, college basketball is real basketball, *I was born and raised in the state of Indiana,* Hoosier Hysteria and if you're not from Indiana I can't begin to explain it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So THAT is what is wrong with you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't change it if I could. Very proud to be a Hoosier....whatever a Hoosier is....nobody seems to know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ncaa have playoff  or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has a 68 team Tournament. You have to win all the games to be Champ. You lose once, you're out. It's incredible. I recommend you check it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lier
Click to expand...


Have you ever watched the NCAA College Basketball Tournament? It's fantastic. Check it out.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

dani67 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NBA is a joke, college basketball is real basketball, *I was born and raised in the state of Indiana,* Hoosier Hysteria and if you're not from Indiana I can't begin to explain it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So THAT is what is wrong with you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't change it if I could. Very proud to be a Hoosier....whatever a Hoosier is....nobody seems to know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ncaa have playoff  or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mhm, that's what we call March Madness, it's exciting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> please explain March Madness for me
Click to expand...


   It's the college basketball playoffs.
It cant be explained in a post or two,do some research.


----------



## Markle

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I kind of look at NASCAR as boxing and Indy as MMA....you have to know how to turn right.



Right?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Frankeneinstein said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> .whatever a Hoosier is....nobody seems to know
> 
> 
> 
> Watsamatta which you girl? it's class...I think it comes from a poem
Click to expand...


No.  It was a term coined to describe the high number of illegitimate children in the state.  Everyone was asking the kids, "Hoosier Daddy?"


----------



## dani67

SassyIrishLass said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> So THAT is what is wrong with you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't change it if I could. Very proud to be a Hoosier....whatever a Hoosier is....nobody seems to know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ncaa have playoff  or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has a 68 team Tournament. You have to win all the games to be Champ. You lose once, you're out. It's incredible. I recommend you check it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he's right, the top 68 teams play until the last one is left
Click to expand...

sorry for bad english .,im drunk too much
for example  best team in season. if lost one match. finish ?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Markle said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of look at NASCAR as boxing and Indy as MMA....you have to know how to turn right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right?
Click to expand...


Someone doesn't watch NASCAR.


----------



## dani67

Dschrute3 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> So THAT is what is wrong with you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't change it if I could. Very proud to be a Hoosier....whatever a Hoosier is....nobody seems to know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ncaa have playoff  or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has a 68 team Tournament. You have to win all the games to be Champ. You lose once, you're out. It's incredible. I recommend you check it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever watched the NCAA College Basketball Tournament? It's fantastic. Check it out.
Click to expand...

im watching for first time. thank you for afn channel (usa army channel)


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Markle said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of look at NASCAR as boxing and Indy as MMA....you have to know how to turn right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right?
Click to expand...


    Yes....as in other words you need another skill set.


----------



## Dschrute3

dani67 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't change it if I could. Very proud to be a Hoosier....whatever a Hoosier is....nobody seems to know
> 
> 
> 
> ncaa have playoff  or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has a 68 team Tournament. You have to win all the games to be Champ. You lose once, you're out. It's incredible. I recommend you check it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he's right, the top 68 teams play until the last one is left
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry for bad english .,im drunk too much
> for example  best team in season. if lost one match. finish ?
Click to expand...


Ha, that's cool. I'm probably drunk too much too. But check out Wikipedia on the 'NCAA College Basketball Tournament.' I think you'd enjoy watching it.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> .whatever a Hoosier is....nobody seems to know
> 
> 
> 
> Watsamatta which you girl? it's class...I think it comes from a poem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  It was a term coined to describe the high number of illegitimate children in the state.  Everyone was asking the kids, "Hoosier Daddy?"
Click to expand...


Well no..that would be some place like south Shitcago. Fathers Day is confusing there


----------



## yiostheoy

dani67 said:


> best player in the world after messi


He had a good year again.

But he is getting old now and his days are numbered in the NBA.

He will probably go on to be a movie star next like Wilt Chamberlain did.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Tom Horn said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean, I know your age too riding a Bultaco. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's true....I'm a geezer alright.    Raced a Pursang in MotoX, the Matador SD in enduros, and an Astro flat-tracker. Godawful fast but they could grenade at any time.  I've had a couple Sherpa T's but don't care for Trials riding....never any good at it.
Click to expand...

Eh, you aren't that much older than I am. Pretty cool rides. Please tell me you rode a Combat Wombat. That would seal your fucking awesomeness for me.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

dani67 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't change it if I could. Very proud to be a Hoosier....whatever a Hoosier is....nobody seems to know
> 
> 
> 
> ncaa have playoff  or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has a 68 team Tournament. You have to win all the games to be Champ. You lose once, you're out. It's incredible. I recommend you check it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he's right, the top 68 teams play until the last one is left
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry for bad english .,im drunk too much
> for example  best team in season. if lost one match. finish ?
Click to expand...


Yep, you can be 32-0 going into the tournament, lose and you're done...going home


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

dani67 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017▶ 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',
> 
> 
> 
> This question has been asked and answered the same way for decades, we do not like it, we like ping pong better, another back and forth game with a lot more action...the left are the only ones playing politics with it insisting there is something more than not liking it...trust me on this, if it were fun to watch we would watch it...got it now, we do not like it...WE DO NOT LIKE IT!...if soccer were entertaining it would be on our TV's with a ton of commercials...btw, I've been to Spain...Barcelona, Palma-Palma nova...beautiful country, wonderful people, and ooohhhhhh the wine flows so freely..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why soccer is most popular sport in world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is cheap to play.  One ball and a couple of nets strung up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> grass lands  is very expensive in asia and sout america and africa
Click to expand...


Who said you have to play on grass?  I played on a gravel parking lot in Egypt!


----------



## Marion Morrison

SassyIrishLass said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why college basketball? why no nba?
> 
> + please learn college basketball system to me
> i cant understand
> have college basketball playoff??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NBA is a joke, college basketball is real basketball, *I was born and raised in the state of Indiana,* Hoosier Hysteria and if you're not from Indiana I can't begin to explain it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So THAT is what is wrong with you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't change it if I could. Very proud to be a Hoosier....whatever a Hoosier is....nobody seems to know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ncaa have playoff  or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Mhm, that's what we call March Madness, it's exciting.*
Click to expand...






Dick Vitale is awesome! 

Seriously though, from a pure sport perspective. Basketball is the ultimate. Head fakes, pump fakes, you better be on your game baby.


----------



## deltex1

dani67 said:


> i won 7000$ too by bet


Well done Dani.  We Americans like violence...soccer is too much ballet.


----------



## yiostheoy

Dschrute3 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> So THAT is what is wrong with you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't change it if I could. Very proud to be a Hoosier....whatever a Hoosier is....nobody seems to know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ncaa have playoff  or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has a 68 team Tournament. You have to win all the games to be Champ. You lose once, you're out. It's incredible. I recommend you check it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever watched the NCAA College Basketball Tournament? It's fantastic. Check it out.
Click to expand...

The very last game in the NCAA BBall championship series is the best game in basketball whether college or pro.  it is coming up on March 14 -- next week.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of look at NASCAR as boxing and Indy as MMA....you have to know how to turn right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone doesn't watch NASCAR.
Click to expand...


  Maybe I wasnt clear enough. NASCAR is a left hand game,in Cart racing you need to know how to turn right.


----------



## Tom Horn

Missouri_Mike said:


> Eh, you aren't that much older than I am. Pretty cool rides. Please tell me you rode a Combat Wombat. That would seal your fucking awesomeness for me.



I DID!  My pal was after a little Hodaka Ace 100 for his lady and I jumped on a 125 Combat Wombat and buzzed around the back of the dealership....had a blast on it....front-end light as a feather.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

deltex1 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i won 7000$ too by bet
> 
> 
> 
> Well done Dani.  We Americans like violence...soccer is too much ballet.
Click to expand...

We like winning money.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

dani67 said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> This question has been asked and answered the same way for decades, we do not like it, we like ping pong better, another back and forth game with a lot more action...the left are the only ones playing politics with it insisting there is something more than not liking it...trust me on this, if it were fun to watch we would watch it...got it now, we do not like it...WE DO NOT LIKE IT!...if soccer were entertaining it would be on our TV's with a ton of commercials...btw, I've been to Spain...Barcelona, Palma-Palma nova...beautiful country, wonderful people, and ooohhhhhh the wine flows so freely..
> 
> 
> 
> why soccer is most popular sport in world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is cheap to play.  One ball and a couple of nets strung up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> grass lands  is very expensive in asia and sout america and africa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't buy the land, ya just use it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> grass land need care
Click to expand...


Who said anything about grass?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Dschrute3 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> please learn  me: college basketball.
> i have afn channel( usa army channel).and  i watch  it
> but i dont understand it.
> have playoff or something?
> what is best teams?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look into the NBA. I'm a huge Boston Celtics Fan, but there are other teams. And also look into 'March Madness.' It's College Basketball. Watch the NCAA Basketball Tournament. It may be the best sporting event in America. It's a 'One & Done' Tournament. Incredible pressure. I love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you understand the term "one and done".  That is the term used to describe players who come out of high school into college and then leave for the NBA the next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear ya. But man, you lose one game and you're out? That's real pressure. NBA Players only experience that in Game 7's. I love the NCAA Basketball Tournament.
Click to expand...


True, but that's not what the saying means.  The biggest "one and done" school is about 90 miles east of me.  It is called the University of Kentucky.


----------



## Dschrute3

dani67 said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't change it if I could. Very proud to be a Hoosier....whatever a Hoosier is....nobody seems to know
> 
> 
> 
> ncaa have playoff  or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has a 68 team Tournament. You have to win all the games to be Champ. You lose once, you're out. It's incredible. I recommend you check it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever watched the NCAA College Basketball Tournament? It's fantastic. Check it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im watching for first time. thank you for afn channel (usa army channel)
Click to expand...


Right now they're playing in Conference Tournaments. And they're very exciting too. But on March 12th they'll announce the 68 teams invited to the 2017 NCAA Tournament. The Tournament will begin on Thursday, March 16th. Check it out.


----------



## dani67

SassyIrishLass said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ncaa have playoff  or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a 68 team Tournament. You have to win all the games to be Champ. You lose once, you're out. It's incredible. I recommend you check it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he's right, the top 68 teams play until the last one is left
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry for bad english .,im drunk too much
> for example  best team in season. if lost one match. finish ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, you can be 32-0 going into the tournament, lose and you're done...going home
Click to expand...

thank you for information.
and how many match?
for example kansas  or usla won 28-4 and going into tournament. how many match should won for ... championship ?


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Tom Horn said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, you aren't that much older than I am. Pretty cool rides. Please tell me you rode a Combat Wombat. That would seal your fucking awesomeness for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DID!  My pal was after a little Hodaka Ace 100 for his lady and I jumped on a 125 Combat Wombat and buzzed around the back of the dealership....had a blast on it....front-end light as a feather.
Click to expand...

You sir are a legend. I still want to ride one.


----------



## dani67

deltex1 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i won 7000$ too by bet
> 
> 
> 
> Well done Dani.  We Americans like violence...soccer is too much ballet.
Click to expand...

but  isnt timeout gay too much ?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

dani67 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has a 68 team Tournament. You have to win all the games to be Champ. You lose once, you're out. It's incredible. I recommend you check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> lier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he's right, the top 68 teams play until the last one is left
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry for bad english .,im drunk too much
> for example  best team in season. if lost one match. finish ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, you can be 32-0 going into the tournament, lose and you're done...going home
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you for information.
> and how many match?
> for example kansas  or usla won 28-4 and going into tournament. how many match should won for ... championship ?
Click to expand...


I think seven games


----------



## dani67

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017▶ 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',
> 
> 
> 
> This question has been asked and answered the same way for decades, we do not like it, we like ping pong better, another back and forth game with a lot more action...the left are the only ones playing politics with it insisting there is something more than not liking it...trust me on this, if it were fun to watch we would watch it...got it now, we do not like it...WE DO NOT LIKE IT!...if soccer were entertaining it would be on our TV's with a ton of commercials...btw, I've been to Spain...Barcelona, Palma-Palma nova...beautiful country, wonderful people, and ooohhhhhh the wine flows so freely..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why soccer is most popular sport in world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is cheap to play.  One ball and a couple of nets strung up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> grass lands  is very expensive in asia and sout america and africa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said you have to play on grass?  I played on a gravel parking lot in Egypt!
Click to expand...

im talking about pro sport ?


----------



## Marion Morrison

SassyIrishLass said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> College basketball...the only sport I give a damn about. Well besides gymnastics
> 
> 
> 
> why college basketball? why no nba?
> 
> + please learn college basketball system to me
> i cant understand
> have college basketball playoff??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NBA is a joke, college basketball is real basketball, *I was born and raised in the state of Indiana,* Hoosier Hysteria and if you're not from Indiana I can't begin to explain it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So THAT is what is wrong with you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't change it if I could. *Very proud to be a Hoosier....whatever a Hoosier is....nobody seems to know*
Click to expand...


It just means you're from Indianer.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of look at NASCAR as boxing and Indy as MMA....you have to know how to turn right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes....as in other words you need another skill set.
Click to expand...


Hey bonehead!  They turn LEFT on an oval, just like horse racing.


----------



## ColonelAngus

I played soccer for many years as a child.

The World Cup is compelling to me. That's about it.


----------



## dani67

SassyIrishLass said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he's right, the top 68 teams play until the last one is left
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry for bad english .,im drunk too much
> for example  best team in season. if lost one match. finish ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, you can be 32-0 going into the tournament, lose and you're done...going home
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you for information.
> and how many match?
> for example kansas  or usla won 28-4 and going into tournament. how many match should won for ... championship ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think seven games
Click to expand...


thank you .
whaT IS BEST TEAMs  in THIS SEASON ? AND what is your team ?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

SassyIrishLass said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> .whatever a Hoosier is....nobody seems to know
> 
> 
> 
> Watsamatta which you girl? it's class...I think it comes from a poem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  It was a term coined to describe the high number of illegitimate children in the state.  Everyone was asking the kids, "Hoosier Daddy?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well no..that would be some place like south Shitcago. Fathers Day is confusing there
Click to expand...


The entire state of Indiana is a Chicago suburb!


----------



## dani67

Dschrute3 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ncaa have playoff  or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a 68 team Tournament. You have to win all the games to be Champ. You lose once, you're out. It's incredible. I recommend you check it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever watched the NCAA College Basketball Tournament? It's fantastic. Check it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im watching for first time. thank you for afn channel (usa army channel)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right now they're playing in Conference Tournaments. And they're very exciting too. But on March 12th they'll announce the 68 teams invited to the 2017 NCAA Tournament. The Tournament will begin on Thursday, March 16th. Check it out.
Click to expand...

thank you ? 
what is  best teams?  who are the best players?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

dani67 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> This question has been asked and answered the same way for decades, we do not like it, we like ping pong better, another back and forth game with a lot more action...the left are the only ones playing politics with it insisting there is something more than not liking it...trust me on this, if it were fun to watch we would watch it...got it now, we do not like it...WE DO NOT LIKE IT!...if soccer were entertaining it would be on our TV's with a ton of commercials...btw, I've been to Spain...Barcelona, Palma-Palma nova...beautiful country, wonderful people, and ooohhhhhh the wine flows so freely..
> 
> 
> 
> why soccer is most popular sport in world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is cheap to play.  One ball and a couple of nets strung up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> grass lands  is very expensive in asia and sout america and africa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said you have to play on grass?  I played on a gravel parking lot in Egypt!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im talking about pro sport ?
Click to expand...


No.  You didn't say that.  You were talking popularity.


----------



## Tom Horn

Missouri_Mike said:


> You sir are a legend. I still want to ride one.



My favorite street bike was a Ducati Jupiter.....big yellow fucker that would start half the time but when it did.....YOWZA!  450cc one-lunger.....I kick myself every time I think about selling that one:


----------



## deltex1

dani67 said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i won 7000$ too by bet
> 
> 
> 
> Well done Dani.  We Americans like violence...soccer is too much ballet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but  isnt timeout gay too much ?
Click to expand...

Timeouts suck....but allow time to refresh the scotch rockets...


----------



## dani67

nba result
det 13 indiania 24


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Tom Horn said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, you aren't that much older than I am. Pretty cool rides. Please tell me you rode a Combat Wombat. That would seal your fucking awesomeness for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DID!  My pal was after a little Hodaka Ace 100 for his lady and I jumped on a 125 Combat Wombat and buzzed around the back of the dealership....had a blast on it....front-end light as a feather.
Click to expand...

My last race bike. Great low end torque. Got me my last two championships. Thank you Kawasaki, Blue Ray, Bell, Sinisalo, Dunlop.


----------



## Dschrute3

dani67 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has a 68 team Tournament. You have to win all the games to be Champ. You lose once, you're out. It's incredible. I recommend you check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> lier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he's right, the top 68 teams play until the last one is left
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry for bad english .,im drunk too much
> for example  best team in season. if lost one match. finish ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, you can be 32-0 going into the tournament, lose and you're done...going home
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you for information.
> and how many match?
> for example kansas  or usla won 28-4 and going into tournament. how many match should won for ... championship ?
Click to expand...


It would have to win all its games in the NCAA Tournament.


----------



## dani67

deltex1 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i won 7000$ too by bet
> 
> 
> 
> Well done Dani.  We Americans like violence...soccer is too much ballet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but  isnt timeout gay too much ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Timeouts suck....but allow time to refresh the scotch rockets...
Click to expand...

yes. good time for pee and drink alcohol drink


----------



## dani67

Dschrute3 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he's right, the top 68 teams play until the last one is left
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry for bad english .,im drunk too much
> for example  best team in season. if lost one match. finish ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, you can be 32-0 going into the tournament, lose and you're done...going home
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you for information.
> and how many match?
> for example kansas  or usla won 28-4 and going into tournament. how many match should won for ... championship ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would have to win all its games in the NCAA Tournament.
Click to expand...

7 match?


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Tom Horn said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sir are a legend. I still want to ride one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite street bike was a Ducati Jupiter.....big yellow fucker that would start half the time but when it did.....YOWZA!  450cc one-lunger.....I kick myself every time I think about selling that one:
Click to expand...

Man I love those old bikes. Holy crap they are awesome.


----------



## Dschrute3

dani67 said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has a 68 team Tournament. You have to win all the games to be Champ. You lose once, you're out. It's incredible. I recommend you check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> lier
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever watched the NCAA College Basketball Tournament? It's fantastic. Check it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im watching for first time. thank you for afn channel (usa army channel)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right now they're playing in Conference Tournaments. And they're very exciting too. But on March 12th they'll announce the 68 teams invited to the 2017 NCAA Tournament. The Tournament will begin on Thursday, March 16th. Check it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you ?
> what is  best teams?  who are the best players?
Click to expand...


You can Google the top 25 ranked College Basketball Teams and top players.


----------



## dani67

*occer(real football) is best sport .but american dont watch it. why? politic?*

*why i opened this thread in politic ... ?*
*and  use politic world?*
im not stupid 

because if i opened this topic in sport....
.....never be 13 pages


----------



## Markle

Missouri_Mike said:


> Kenseth is never out in an race. If that guys car is running at all he's a threat. Top Fuel is...well not much to compare it too for sure. I like it a lot. And the Force sisters aren't hard to watch in or out of fire suits.



John has been my favorite for many years.  I'm so old I even watched Big Daddy at many races even before he switched to a rear engine.  

You have to wonder what goes through the mind of Force sisters each time they go to the starting line.

Not very popular but I also follow unlimited hydroplane racing.  Supposedly the most dangerous sport in the world by the number of licensed drivers.  Steven David, a close friend of mine who lives in Fort Lauderdale drove the Oh Boy, Oberto for a number of years.  He won a number of National Championships.  I was watching him on TV once when his boat flipped and his back was broken.  They put an eight inch rod in his back and he was back racing the next year.  Great, great guy too.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

dani67 said:


> *occer(real football) is best sport .but american dont watch it. why? politic?*
> 
> *why i opened this thread in politic ... ?*
> *and  use politic world?*
> im not stupid
> 
> because if i opened this topic in sport....
> .....never be 13 pages


Attention whore


----------



## Tom Horn

Missouri_Mike said:


> My last race bike. Great low end torque. Got me my last two championships. Thank you Kawasaki, Blue Ray, Bell, Sinisalo, Dunlop.



I was at Carlsbad in '75 when DeCoster first unveiled the Suzi monoshock works bike.   All the pit crews and woofies came running to see a bike that seemingly had no shocks....what was keeping the rear-end off the tire?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Missouri_Mike said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, you aren't that much older than I am. Pretty cool rides. Please tell me you rode a Combat Wombat. That would seal your fucking awesomeness for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DID!  My pal was after a little Hodaka Ace 100 for his lady and I jumped on a 125 Combat Wombat and buzzed around the back of the dealership....had a blast on it....front-end light as a feather.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My last race bike. Great low end torque. Got me my last two championships. Thank you Kawasaki, Blue Ray, Bell, Sinisalo, Dunlop.
Click to expand...


That is an old bike. Honda is who revolutionized the dirtbike scene with their 125s.


----------



## dani67

Grampa Murked U said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *occer(real football) is best sport .but american dont watch it. why? politic?*
> 
> *why i opened this thread in politic ... ?*
> *and  use politic world?*
> im not stupid
> 
> because if i opened this topic in sport....
> .....never be 13 pages
> 
> 
> 
> Attention whore
Click to expand...


----------



## dani67

Tom Horn said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> My last race bike. Great low end torque. Got me my last two championships. Thank you Kawasaki, Blue Ray, Bell, Sinisalo, Dunlop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was at Carlsbad in '75 when DeCoster first unveiled the Suzi monoshock works bike.   All the pit crews and woofies came running to see a bike that seemingly had no shocks....what was keeping the rear-end off the tire?
Click to expand...

i have suzuki motorcycles.red


----------



## yiostheoy

Missouri_Mike said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, you aren't that much older than I am. Pretty cool rides. Please tell me you rode a Combat Wombat. That would seal your fucking awesomeness for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DID!  My pal was after a little Hodaka Ace 100 for his lady and I jumped on a 125 Combat Wombat and buzzed around the back of the dealership....had a blast on it....front-end light as a feather.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My last race bike. Great low end torque. Got me my last two championships. Thank you Kawasaki, Blue Ray, Bell, Sinisalo, Dunlop.
Click to expand...

"Kawasaki let's the good times roll ... ".

Love that jingle.


----------



## yiostheoy

dani67 said:


> i have suzuki motorcycles.red


"Solo Suzuki !!  The king of the Grand Prix !!"

Good jingle too.


----------



## Markle

Tom Horn said:


> Kenseth is the only driver to win a Championship without winning a single race. He's one of the reasons they went to the damn Chase.



I agree, he is incredibly consistent and if the car is running, he's in contention!


----------



## Oldstyle

dani67 said:


> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017▶ 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',



Because your players fall down and writhe on the ground like they've been shot...delay the game while medical personnel work on them...get carried off on a freakin' stretcher...AND THEN MAKE A MIRACULOUS RECOVERY AND SPRINT BACK ONTO THE FIELD A MINUTE LATER!

I don't watch soccer because you don't use your hands.  Who invents a game that takes away half of our appendages?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of look at NASCAR as boxing and Indy as MMA....you have to know how to turn right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes....as in other words you need another skill set.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey bonehead!  They turn LEFT on an oval, just like horse racing.
Click to expand...


  You've misunderstood my post.


----------



## yiostheoy

dani67 said:


> *occer(real football) is best sport .but american dont watch it. why? politic?*
> 
> *why i opened this thread in politic ... ?*
> *and  use politic world?*
> im not stupid
> 
> because if i opened this topic in sport....
> .....never be 13 pages


dani67 most Americans play some kind of sports in school.

That's why 13 pages (so far).

I think of myself as a veteran football (American) player.

That means I can catch anybody, I can tackle them, and I can take them to the ground.

American wrestling and American football are a lot alike.  Football here is like a combination of wrestling and track.


----------



## Flash

Soccer is the most boring sport on the planet.

Imagine a sport that is so boring that watching somebody else play golf is more interesting.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tom Horn said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> My last race bike. Great low end torque. Got me my last two championships. Thank you Kawasaki, Blue Ray, Bell, Sinisalo, Dunlop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was at Carlsbad in '75 when DeCoster first unveiled the Suzi monoshock works bike.   All the pit crews and woofies came running to see a bike that seemingly had no shocks....what was keeping the rear-end off the tire?
Click to expand...


   Had the very first year of the monoshock YZ80 as a kid.
It was the absolute shit!!


----------



## Dr Grump

Flash said:


> Soccer is the most boring sport on the planet.
> 
> Imagine a sport that is so boring that watching somebody else play golf is more interesting.



And yet most of the planet enjoy it a lot more than baseball and American football. Two of the most common cures for insomnia....


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Markle said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kenseth is never out in an race. If that guys car is running at all he's a threat. Top Fuel is...well not much to compare it too for sure. I like it a lot. And the Force sisters aren't hard to watch in or out of fire suits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John has been my favorite for many years.  I'm so old I even watched Big Daddy at many races even before he switched to a rear engine.
> 
> You have to wonder what goes through the mind of Force sisters each time they go to the starting line.
> 
> Not very popular but I also follow unlimited hydroplane racing.  Supposedly the most dangerous sport in the world by the number of licensed drivers.  Steven David, a close friend of mine who lives in Fort Lauderdale drove the Oh Boy, Oberto for a number of years.  He won a number of National Championships.  I was watching him on TV once when his boat flipped and his back was broken.  They put an eight inch rod in his back and he was back racing the next year.  Great, great guy too.
Click to expand...

I'm guessing they must think they are pretty damn lucky to have that opportunity. Not many people do.

Hydro is damn impressive. I got to see the Miss Budweiser boat a couple times, holy shit.

If you race, you just race to the best of your ability. If you get hurt that's kind of just how things go sometimes. I've broken bones that still cause me problems but I would never go back and not break them. It happened because I was trying to be the best. That comes at a cost. The price of getting there I suppose, nothing you can do to change it because if you don't go over the edge someone else will and they will win. You can't win in a safe space.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of look at NASCAR as boxing and Indy as MMA....you have to know how to turn right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes....as in other words you need another skill set.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey bonehead!  They turn LEFT on an oval, just like horse racing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've misunderstood my post.
Click to expand...


In that case we all did.  Perhaps you should be clearer in your meaning. 
.


----------



## bripat9643

dani67 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017[emoji666] 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',
> 
> 
> 
> It's BOOOOOOOOOOORING!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930U using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you arent fan. soccer is boring.  but believe me. best  sport in world for watch is soccer
Click to expand...

American football is 1000 times better.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Tom Horn said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> My last race bike. Great low end torque. Got me my last two championships. Thank you Kawasaki, Blue Ray, Bell, Sinisalo, Dunlop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was at Carlsbad in '75 when DeCoster first unveiled the Suzi monoshock works bike.   All the pit crews and woofies came running to see a bike that seemingly had no shocks....what was keeping the rear-end off the tire?
Click to expand...

Man I kinda remember that. Yamaha had the Monoshock then Suzuki stepped it up a bit further. Good times. The tech was ramping up fast.

The first year they all went to water cooling was fun to watch. Everyone did something different. Yamaha on the front of the forks, Suzuki in the middle of the frame, Honda had the wings and Kawasaki did the one side radiator. These days they all look the same.


----------



## yiostheoy

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Had the very first year of the monoshock YZ80 as a kid.
> It was the absolute shit!!


I started out on a small Kawasaki.

Then I graduated to a really big Honda Four-K -- the first 4 cylinder motorcycle in the world.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of look at NASCAR as boxing and Indy as MMA....you have to know how to turn right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes....as in other words you need another skill set.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey bonehead!  They turn LEFT on an oval, just like horse racing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've misunderstood my post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In that case we all did.  Perhaps you should be clearer in your meaning.
> .
Click to expand...


  I posted a better explanation,you must have missed it


Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of look at NASCAR as boxing and Indy as MMA....you have to know how to turn right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone doesn't watch NASCAR.
Click to expand...


   I guess I'll have to explain.
MMA requires more skills than boxing,which is the equivalent to turning left all the time.
   As an MMA fighter you have to be more rounded...unlike a constant left turner you also so have to know right turns,as well as elevation changes.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Marion Morrison said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, you aren't that much older than I am. Pretty cool rides. Please tell me you rode a Combat Wombat. That would seal your fucking awesomeness for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DID!  My pal was after a little Hodaka Ace 100 for his lady and I jumped on a 125 Combat Wombat and buzzed around the back of the dealership....had a blast on it....front-end light as a feather.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My last race bike. Great low end torque. Got me my last two championships. Thank you Kawasaki, Blue Ray, Bell, Sinisalo, Dunlop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is an old bike. Honda is who revolutionized the dirtbike scene with their 125s.
Click to expand...

My dad was a Marine in Okanawa in '64 and was racing dirt bikes. Was offered a chance to buy original shares in Honda for 500 bucks. A fortune back then. Man I wish he had done that. Can you imagine what those shares would be worth today?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

bripat9643 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017[emoji666] 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',
> 
> 
> 
> It's BOOOOOOOOOOORING!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930U using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you arent fan. soccer is boring.  but believe me. best  sport in world for watch is soccer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> American football is 1000 times better.
Click to expand...



   YOURE FUCKEN WRONG!!!!!!!
It's at least a million times better......


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes....as in other words you need another skill set.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey bonehead!  They turn LEFT on an oval, just like horse racing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've misunderstood my post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In that case we all did.  Perhaps you should be clearer in your meaning.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted a better explanation,you must have missed it
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of look at NASCAR as boxing and Indy as MMA....you have to know how to turn right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone doesn't watch NASCAR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess I'll have to explain.
> MMA requires more skills than boxing,which is the equivalent to turning left all the time.
> As an MMA fighter you have to be more rounded...unlike a constant left turner you also so have to know right turns,as well as elevation changes.
Click to expand...


That's why the response was about road courses, which have right turns and elevation changes.


----------



## Tom Horn

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Had the very first year of the monoshock YZ80 as a kid.
> It was the absolute shit!!



Nobody believed you could match rear and front end suspension travel......My Buls all had Betor, Ceriani, or Marzochhi forks (the best of the era) with an honest 6", maybe 7" of travel.....Betor rear shocks 3" of travel.   I'm not sure I could ride a bike with a monoshock....I admit I never have.   That's why vintage bikes can't MX on modern tracks....somebody would get killed with all that air-time and bottomed-out suspenders.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Marion Morrison said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, you aren't that much older than I am. Pretty cool rides. Please tell me you rode a Combat Wombat. That would seal your fucking awesomeness for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DID!  My pal was after a little Hodaka Ace 100 for his lady and I jumped on a 125 Combat Wombat and buzzed around the back of the dealership....had a blast on it....front-end light as a feather.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My last race bike. Great low end torque. Got me my last two championships. Thank you Kawasaki, Blue Ray, Bell, Sinisalo, Dunlop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is an old bike. Honda is who revolutionized the dirtbike scene with their 125s.
Click to expand...

It was brand new top of the line when I was on it. Not so much now, LOL.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

yiostheoy said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had the very first year of the monoshock YZ80 as a kid.
> It was the absolute shit!!
> 
> 
> 
> I started out on a small Kawasaki.
> 
> Then I graduated to a really big Honda Four-K -- the first 4 cylinder motorcycle in the world.
Click to expand...


  I had a GT80 Yamaha as my first bike when I was ten.
Quickly outgrew that and got the YZ80.


----------



## Markle

Tom Horn said:


> Me too....I rode a 250cc Bultaco SD...and once was in an upstate Michigan race against Ohio John Penton. Came upon him with a whole lot of riders jammed up at a ditch-crossing....he went right across and I copied how he did it....rocking chair style and I bet you know what I mean.



They came to a race we put on here in the Apalachicola National Forest.  They were incredible riders.

I owned a 250 Bultaco too, along with a slew of others.  I let friends without a bike to ride the Bull.  It wasn't as fast as the Penton but was rugged as heck and I knew they couldn't hurt it.

I know what you mean, and the excitement is just incredible.  Although once when I met my orthopedic surgeon at the Tallahassee Memorial cast room he put his hand on my shoulder, looked at the x-ray and said to me, "I sure hope you remember how much fun you were having in 20 or 30 years.  He was RIGHT!  :d

Here I am coming up from a creek crossing.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Markle said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too....I rode a 250cc Bultaco SD...and once was in an upstate Michigan race against Ohio John Penton. Came upon him with a whole lot of riders jammed up at a ditch-crossing....he went right across and I copied how he did it....rocking chair style and I bet you know what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They came to a race we put on here in the Apalachicola National Forest.  They were incredible riders.
> 
> I owned a 250 Bultaco too, along with a slew of others.  I let friends without a bike to ride the Bull.  It wasn't as fast as the Penton but was rugged as heck and I knew they couldn't hurt it.
> 
> I know what you mean, and the excitement is just incredible.  Although once when I met my orthopedic surgeon at the Tallahassee Memorial cast room he put his hand on my shoulder, looked at the x-ray and said to me, "I sure hope you remember how much fun you were having in 20 or 30 years.  He was RIGHT!  :d
> 
> Here I am coming up from a creek crossing.
Click to expand...


   I wish I had some pics of my youth when riding!
Most of my riding was done at the expense of the local PD.
   Man I used to love to run from em!!!!


----------



## Sunni Man

My sport throughout the 1980 - 90's was motorcycle "Trials" competition. It's a popular sport in Europe, but hardly known in America, I was pretty good at motocross, TT, and cross country. But observed Trials riding was my passion. I used to compete in the expert class at state meets in Oklahoma and Texas.

Trials is riding over an obstacle course on a motorcycle. The rider loses points every time he touches the ground with his foot to regain balance, goes outside of the boundary markers, or fails to traverse the obstacle. The rider who ends up with the least amount of points is the winner.

For those interested, here is a video of a professional rider competing in a World Class event.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Sunni Man said:


> My sport throughout the 1980 - 90's was motorcycle "Trials" competition. It's a popular sport in Europe, but hardly known in America, I was pretty good at motocross, TT, and cross country. But observed Trials riding was my passion. I used to compete in the expert class at state meets in Oklahoma and Texas.
> 
> Trials is riding over an obstacle course on a motorcycle. The rider loses points every time he touches the ground to regain balance, goes outside of the boundary markers, or fails to traverse the obstacle. The rider who ends up with the least amount of points is the winner.
> 
> For those interested, here is a video of a professional rider competing in a World Class event.



  Had a buddy who was into trials riding.
I just coudnt get into it because it wasn't fast.


----------



## dani67

Sunni Man said:


> My sport throughout the 1980 - 90's was motorcycle "Trials" competition. It's a popular sport in Europe, but hardly known in America, I was pretty good at motocross, TT, and cross country. But observed Trials riding was my passion. I used to compete in the expert class at state meets in Oklahoma and Texas.
> 
> Trials is riding over an obstacle course on a motorcycle. The rider loses points every time he touches the ground with his foot to regain balance, goes outside of the boundary markers, or fails to traverse the obstacle. The rider who ends up with the least amount of points is the winner.
> 
> For those interested, here is a video of a professional rider competing in a World Class event.


motorcycle "Trials" competition
my father was very good in this sport


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Tom Horn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had the very first year of the monoshock YZ80 as a kid.
> It was the absolute shit!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody believed you could match rear and front end suspension travel......My Buls all had Betor or Marzochhi forks (the best of the era) with an honest 6", maybe 7" of travel.....Betor rear shocks 3" of travel.   I'm not sure I could ride a bike with a monoshock....I admit I never have.   That's why vintage bikes can't MX on modern tracks....somebody would get killed with all that air-time and bottomed-out suspenders.
Click to expand...

When I got my first bike. This one.






My Dad said 125's were shit and had no power. The first time he rode it he hit a jump and dropped the front a little too much. Came back to the truck and said "holy shit, that suspension is incredible I would have wrecked on my old bikes. And yeah, the power seems pretty good."


----------



## Sunni Man

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I just coudnt get into it because it wasn't fast.


Trials is 10x more difficult than any other motorcycle competition. ......


----------



## Tom Horn

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Had a buddy who was into trials riding.
> I just coudnt get into it because it wasn't fast.



I couldn't do it because they had no seat.....okay a little seat with 1/4" of padding.....I had an OSSA Mick Andrews Replica....Spanish bike with a TALL 5th gear like my Sherpa T....they'd go like hell to get to the next section.  I don't know....riding on a boulder or up the side of a garage wall always seemed FUCKING NUTS to me.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Sunni Man said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just coudnt get into it because it wasn't fast.
> 
> 
> 
> Trials is 10x more difficult than any other motorcycle competition. ......
Click to expand...

Get on a trials bike. They are fun. Not fast but you can do some cool stuff on them.


----------



## Tom Horn

Sunni Man said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just coudnt get into it because it wasn't fast.
> 
> 
> 
> Trials is 10x more difficult than any other motorcycle competition. ......
Click to expand...


Maybe but I'd put flat-tracking right beside it.....no front brake (compression-release)....the head shakes in a corner and you get run over.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Tom Horn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a buddy who was into trials riding.
> I just coudnt get into it because it wasn't fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't do it because they had no seat.....okay a little seat with 1/4" of padding.....I had an OSSA Mick Andrews Replica....Spanish bike with a TALL 5th gear like my Sherpa T....they'd go like hell to get to the next section.  I don't know....riding on a boulder or up the side of a garage wall always seemed FUCKING NUTS to me.
Click to expand...

Agree, it was so far from what I was doing it was carzy but damn I rode a guys trial's bike and it was pretty fun.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Tom Horn said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just coudnt get into it because it wasn't fast.
> 
> 
> 
> Trials is 10x more difficult than any other motorcycle competition. ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe but I'd put flat-tracking right beside it.....no front brake (compression-release)....the head shakes in a corner and you get run over.
Click to expand...

Flat track is the two wheel version of a winged sprint car. The frame just keeps the engine in place.


----------



## Sunni Man

Tom Horn said:


> Nobody believed you could match rear and front end suspension travel......My Buls all had Betor, Ceriani, or Marzochhi forks (the best of the era) with an honest 6", maybe 7" of travel.....Betor rear shocks 3" of travel.   I'm not sure I could ride a bike with a monoshock....I admit I never have.   That's why vintage bikes can't MX on modern tracks....somebody would get killed with all that air-time and bottomed-out suspenders.


Started out with bikes like the 250 Bultaco Pursang, Penton, and my favorite the Husqvarna. I mainly rode Open class 400cc and up. Later transitioned to the Jap bikes with monoshocks. No more feeling like your wrists were gonna break when you landed after catching some big air time.    ....


----------



## Tom Horn

Markle said:


> They came to a race we put on here in the Apalachicola National Forest.  They were incredible riders.
> 
> I owned a 250 Bultaco too, along with a slew of others.  I let friends without a bike to ride the Bull.  It wasn't as fast as the Penton but was rugged as heck and I knew they couldn't hurt it.
> 
> I know what you mean, and the excitement is just incredible.  Although once when I met my orthopedic surgeon at the Tallahassee Memorial cast room he put his hand on my shoulder, looked at the x-ray and said to me, "I sure hope you remember how much fun you were having in 20 or 30 years.  He was RIGHT!  :d
> 
> Here I am coming up from a creek crossing.



Full Bore boots?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Missouri_Mike said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had the very first year of the monoshock YZ80 as a kid.
> It was the absolute shit!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody believed you could match rear and front end suspension travel......My Buls all had Betor or Marzochhi forks (the best of the era) with an honest 6", maybe 7" of travel.....Betor rear shocks 3" of travel.   I'm not sure I could ride a bike with a monoshock....I admit I never have.   That's why vintage bikes can't MX on modern tracks....somebody would get killed with all that air-time and bottomed-out suspenders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I got my first bike. This one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Dad said 125's were shit and had no power. The first time he rode it he hit a jump and dropped the front a little too much. Came back to the truck and said "holy shit, that suspension is incredible I would have wrecked on my old bikes. And yeah, the power seems pretty good."
Click to expand...



   Back in the old days the old man would throw parties for the Houston Rockets at the house,this was in the mid seventies.
  When he ran out of a certain liquor he'd have me ride him to the liquor store on the back of the YZ80.
   This was in Greenwood Forest,the same neighborhood Farrah Fawcett lived in. She actually lived the next block over and we'd ride our dirt bikes by her house just to catch her outside sitting on the curb having a smoke which she did regularly.

    It was an American kids wet dream!!!


----------



## candycorn

dani67 said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> understanding baseball is key to understanding Americans ant their culture
> 
> 
> 
> Actually American football is more appropriate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i like american football. but timeout and stop playing  is very shit........
> my second sport sport for watch is nba
Click to expand...


I like all sports.  

Soccer is anything but boring at the mid and highest levels and only the mentally simple would say so.  Bad soccer like bad football, like bad anything you have to watch is boring.  You want boredom?  Watch minor league hockey.   Slow skating combined with poor technique and institutionalized politeness.  

Which brings me to my point about Americans…Hockey isn’t really embraced by much of America (the South) because of the scoring system.  If they gave 7 points for a goal and 3 points for hitting the woodwork (the solid part of the net that holds it up), those in the South would probably enjoy it more.  Soccer only rewards success; not “nice tries”.  The South is full of underachievers and simple folks.  I would wager that if they gave a point for a touchdown and 1/2 point for a field goal, Tennessee would find better things to do.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Missouri_Mike said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just coudnt get into it because it wasn't fast.
> 
> 
> 
> Trials is 10x more difficult than any other motorcycle competition. ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get on a trials bike. They are fun. Not fast but you can do some cool stuff on them.
Click to expand...


  I totally get the attraction. But I'd rather be blasting over a set of whoops.


----------



## Sunni Man

Check this out....just playing around......the guy is unbelievable!!   .....


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Sunni Man said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody believed you could match rear and front end suspension travel......My Buls all had Betor, Ceriani, or Marzochhi forks (the best of the era) with an honest 6", maybe 7" of travel.....Betor rear shocks 3" of travel.   I'm not sure I could ride a bike with a monoshock....I admit I never have.   That's why vintage bikes can't MX on modern tracks....somebody would get killed with all that air-time and bottomed-out suspenders.
> 
> 
> 
> Started out with bikes like the 250 Bultaco Pursang, Penton, and my favorite the Husqvarna. I mainly rode Open class 400cc and up. Later transitioned to the Jap bikes with monoshocks. No more feeling like your wrists were gonna break when you landed after catching some big air time.    ....
Click to expand...

I'm looking at buying a Husky now. I want a 125 two stroke and it's them or KTM, virtually the same bike or Yamaha.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Sunni Man said:


> Check this out.......the guy is unbelievable.   .....



   The shit is bad ass!!! 
But the average rider can become proficient a trail riding much easier.


----------



## Tom Horn

Missouri_Mike said:


> Flat track is the two wheel version of a winged sprint car. The frame just keeps the engine in place.



I took in a (still-in the-paper) NOS spooled flat-track rim with a derelict Pursang/Astro package back in the early 90's....pristine....took it to a swap meet and got $300 for it.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just coudnt get into it because it wasn't fast.
> 
> 
> 
> Trials is 10x more difficult than any other motorcycle competition. ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get on a trials bike. They are fun. Not fast but you can do some cool stuff on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I totally get the attraction. But I'd rather be blasting over a set of whoops.
Click to expand...

Oh for sure. Just saying they are fun doing what they do. Not a career choice for me. I'll take the whoops and the triples all day long.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Tom Horn said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flat track is the two wheel version of a winged sprint car. The frame just keeps the engine in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took in a (still-in the-paper) NOS spooled flat-track rim with a derelict Pursang/Astro package back in the early 90's....pristine....took it to a swap meet and got $300 for it.
Click to expand...

I have no idea what that means but good job. I don't know flat track down to the parts they use.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

candycorn said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> understanding baseball is key to understanding Americans ant their culture
> 
> 
> 
> Actually American football is more appropriate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i like american football. but timeout and stop playing  is very shit........
> my second sport sport for watch is nba
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like all sports.
> 
> Soccer is anything but boring at the mid and highest levels and only the mentally simple would say so.  Bad soccer like bad football, like bad anything you have to watch is boring.  You want boredom?  Watch minor league hockey.   Slow skating combined with poor technique and institutionalized politeness.
> 
> Which brings me to my point about Americans…Hockey isn’t really embraced by much of America (the South) because of the scoring system.  If they gave 7 points for a goal and 3 points for hitting the woodwork (the solid part of the net that holds it up), those in the South would probably enjoy it more.  Soccer only rewards success; not “nice tries”.  The South is full of underachievers and simple folks.  I would wager that if they gave a point for a touchdown and 1/2 point for a field goal, Tennessee would find better things to do.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tom Horn

Sunni Man said:


> Check this out....just playing around......the guy is unbelievable!!   .....



AWESOME!


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Why do I still love 125's skip to 1:50


Turn the volume way up.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

I was stationed at Yongsan Army Base during the 2001 World Cup it was fucking awesome. I cheered for USA until they got eliminated then I switched over to SK. Still not a soccer fan though. I watch college football when Alabama plays and will watch a good boxing match from time to time but that's about it.


----------



## Tom Horn

Missouri_Mike said:


> I have no idea what that means but good job. I don't know flat track down to the parts they use.



  Sorry....a spooled rim has no brake laced into it....total flat track set up.  NOS is "new on shelf" which means it's vintage in pristine condition.  I believe the rim I referred to was the only new one left in the world for a Bultaco....they'd been out of business for 20 years and most of the parts kits from old dealerships had been scooped up.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Missouri_Mike said:


> Why do I still love 125's skip to 1:50
> 
> 
> Turn the volume way up.



  Yep...if you know how to use the powerband of the 125 you can keep up with anyone.
  They're nimble as a mofo!!!!!


----------



## Sunni Man

Freddie Nix and Gary Nixon were top two national Flat track racers during the late 60's early 70's.

Both were Oklahoma boys, one grew up in my town, and the other about 30 miles away. So flat track racing was big in my area. 

I rode a little bit myself. The feeling of the bike at full throttle, leaning to the inside with both your feet on the pegs thru the corner, as you are balanced between heaven and earth is almost Zen like.  .....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tom Horn said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what that means but good job. I don't know flat track down to the parts they use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry....a spooled rim has no brake laced into it....total flat track set up.  NOS is "new on shelf" which means it's vintage in pristine condition.  I believe the rim I referred to was the only new one left in the world for a Bultaco....they'd been out of business for 20 years and most of the parts kits from old dealerships had been scooped up.
Click to expand...


  You forgot compression braking.
Thats what makes flat tracking the shit!!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Sunni Man said:


> Freddie Nix and Gary Nixon were top two national Flat track racers during the late 60's early 70's.
> 
> Both were Oklahoma boys, one grew up in my town, and the other about 30 miles away. So flat track racing was big in my area
> 
> I rode a little bit myself. The feeling of the bike at full throttle, leaning to the inside with both your feet on the pegs thru the corner, as you are balanced between heaven and earth is almost Zen like.  .....



   Nailed it!!!!
Learning to flat track is a right of passage in the moto world.


----------



## Tom Horn

Missouri_Mike said:


> Why do I still love 125's skip to 1:50
> 
> 
> Turn the volume way up.



The trick to a hole-shot is keeping your knees pinned to the gas tank to measure the vibration your engine is making.....otherwise you'll time your shifts wrong because you sure as hell can't hear anything.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Tom Horn said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what that means but good job. I don't know flat track down to the parts they use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry....a spooled rim has no brake laced into it....total flat track set up.  NOS is "new on shelf" which means it's vintage in pristine condition.  I believe the rim I referred to was the only new one left in the world for a Bultaco....they'd been out of business for 20 years and most of the parts kits from old dealerships had been scooped up.
Click to expand...

Nice! You did well!


----------



## Tom Horn

HereWeGoAgain said:


> You forgot compression braking.
> Thats what makes flat tracking the shit!!!!



No I didn't....check post #304....


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Tom Horn said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I still love 125's skip to 1:50
> 
> 
> Turn the volume way up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trick to a hole-shot is keeping your knees pinned to the gas tank to measure the vibration your engine is making.....otherwise you'll time your shifts wrong because you sure as hell can't hear anything.
Click to expand...

Man that ain't no shit. My hearing is gone at that level. But I can feel when to shift.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Tom Horn said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I still love 125's skip to 1:50
> 
> 
> Turn the volume way up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trick to a hole-shot is keeping your knees pinned to the gas tank to measure the vibration your engine is making.....otherwise you'll time your shifts wrong because you sure as hell can't hear anything.
Click to expand...

They used to call that the beehive. If you never got to survive that it's a shame. So much fun.


----------



## Markle

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Army v. Navy is like high school JV football. If you like college football you have to talk Southeastern Conference.



Or the ACC...FLORIDA STATE, FLORIDA STATE, FLORIDA STATE WHHHOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tom Horn said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot compression braking.
> Thats what makes flat tracking the shit!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I didn't....check post #304....
Click to expand...


  So I did! Learning how to do it properly is a rush!!!


----------



## Sunni Man

The constant shifting of 125/250 bikes just to stay in the power band is why I rode Open class 400 and up. 

I'm just lazy I guess.  ......


----------



## Tom Horn

HereWeGoAgain said:


> So I did! Learning how to do it properly is a rush!!!



Making sure it's not sucking in dirt is a good idea so stay away from the rooster-tails in front of you.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Markle said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Army v. Navy is like high school JV football. If you like college football you have to talk Southeastern Conference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or the ACC...FLORIDA STATE, FLORIDA STATE, FLORIDA STATE WHHHOOOOOOOOO!
Click to expand...



When the rest of the ACC (well, Clemson already showed up!) then we can include them as a whole.

I still haven't forgiven FSU for the 2014 championship.


----------



## Markle

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Yes....as in other words you need another skill set.



Then your punctuation is wrong.

For instance.

Let's eat granpa!

or...

Let's eat, granpa!


----------



## Tom Horn

Missouri_Mike said:


> They used to call that the beehive. If you never got to survive that it's a shame. So much fun.



I learned old-school....some prick was cutting your corners you'd dab his shift lever with your toe and stall him.   I always walked the track weeds before 1st moto to see where I could send a guy without him hitting rocks or a ditch.  My game-face was never a joke....nobody talked to me much on race day.


----------



## Tom Horn

Sunni Man said:


> The constant shifting of 125/250 bikes just to stay in the power band is why I rode Open class 400 and up.
> 
> I'm just lazy I guess.  ......



You got that from the WR Huskies.....CZs and Maicos were the same way....Europeans had motocross figured out long before we ever saw it here.


----------



## westwall

dani67 said:


> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017▶ 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',






Because it's boring as hell.  This is what i like to watch...


----------



## Flash

Dr Grump said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soccer is the most boring sport on the planet.
> 
> Imagine a sport that is so boring that watching somebody else play golf is more interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet most of the planet enjoy it a lot more than baseball and American football. Two of the most common cures for insomnia....
Click to expand...



Most the people on this planet are idiots, especially the one that like commieball..


----------



## Sunni Man

As for the OP on soccer.

American's like action sports. 

Soccer is 2 minutes of action packed into 2 boring hours.   .....


----------



## bodecea

Dschrute3 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soccer is and always has been a great sport for kids.
> 
> At the professional level it is chicken-shit however.
> 
> If you square-off any NFL football athlete against any soccer prima donna the soccer player is going to get his girlie azz kicked to sh!t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Soccer players are pretty gay for the most part. However, Rugby and Australian Rules Football Players are pretty damn tough. They take a real beating with no protection. I gotta respect them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> time out and stop playing is for gay people .
> not for soccer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll give ya that. Soccer is continuous play. Other American Sports could learn something from that. There is too much stoppage of play in most American Sports. But that gets into the money aspect of sports. The advertisers.
Click to expand...

They completely altered professional golf to fit TV and commercials.


----------



## Rambunctious

get rid of the off sides penalty and allow more scoring and we will watch. Americans like the fast break!


----------



## skye

I love soccer.

It's such an amazing sport. It takes a lot of ability and agility ... with  only your legs.

Think about it, only your legs, that by itself is incredible!


----------



## Sunni Man

Tom Horn said:


> You got that from the WR Huskies.....CZs and Maicos were the same way....Europeans had motocross figured out long before we ever saw it here.


Yep, you nailed it. 

Most of my friends rode Maicos, but I liked Husky's because the center of gravity was more towards the back. Which made the front end lighter. Had a WR for cross country, and a CR for when I rode motocross.   ....


----------



## Nosmo King

dani67 said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> understanding baseball is key to understanding Americans ant their culture
> 
> 
> 
> Actually American football is more appropriate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i like american football. but timeout and stop playing  is very shit........
> my second sport sport for watch is nba
Click to expand...

American football plays are complicated choreography among eleven men against eleven men.  It is physically punishing.  Contract is violent.  Calling plays is essential to offenses and defenses.  

By contrast, soccer seems haphazard.  Soccer is a defensive game, like hockey.  Americans prefer offensive games like football and basketball.  Baseball is at th kernel of American sport.  We invented it, perfected it and sold it to the world.  We can play it anywhere without expensive equipment.  The rules are inculcated to every American child.  It is our National pasttime.

Soccer can be held in high esteem by the rest of the world, but it will never rise to the levels of popularity football, basketball and baseball enjoy here.


----------



## Markle

Flash said:


> Soccer is the most boring sport on the planet.
> 
> Imagine a sport that is so boring that watching somebody else play golf is more interesting.



Golf...a great way to ruin an afternoon walk.


----------



## Nosmo King

yiostheoy said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> yiosthey's comment reveals that he does not understand America as much as he thinks.
> 
> You can begin withhttp://www.lifeintheusa.com/everyday/baseball.htm and Now Reading The National Game Baseball And American Culture.
> 
> 
> 
> Born and raised here.
> 
> Been to stadium games for football, soccer, ice hockey, basketball, and baseball.
> 
> Raider games are the best in the world.  You can't touch this.
Click to expand...

Raiders.  That's a shame.

I went to The Ohio State University and grew up a half hour away from Three Rivers Stadium and now Heinz Field.

Sell Raiders elsewhere.  We're too close to Cleveland to accept anymore crappy NFL franchises.


----------



## Papageorgio

dani67 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017[emoji666] 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',
> 
> 
> 
> It's BOOOOOOOOOOORING!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930U using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you arent fan. soccer is boring.  but believe me. best  sport in world for watch is soccer
Click to expand...


If you aren't a fan of a certain sport, it will be boring. Your opinion is noted and filed away for future information.


----------



## Sunni Man

Markle said:


> Golf...a great way to ruin an afternoon walk.


Top professional's of any sport, will tell you that golf is the most mentally demanding game on the planet.  .....


----------



## Markle

Missouri_Mike said:


> I'm guessing they must think they are pretty damn lucky to have that opportunity. Not many people do.
> 
> Hydro is damn impressive. I got to see the Miss Budweiser boat a couple times, holy shit.
> 
> If you race, you just race to the best of your ability. If you get hurt that's kind of just how things go sometimes. I've broken bones that still cause me problems but I would never go back and not break them. It happened because I was trying to be the best. That comes at a cost. The price of getting there I suppose, nothing you can do to change it because if you don't go over the edge someone else will and they will win. You can't win in a safe space.



I'm not quite sure a mother is going to feel that way about her daughters going down a race track at over 330 mph.  Knowing men on their team have been killed and they've all watched others be in terrible crashes, including pops and be killed.  After all these years, I guess it is second nature to her.

Many years ago the driver of Miss Budweiser, Dean Chenoweth lived here in Tallahassee.  He owned the Budweiser dealership here and had a huge, beautiful house on Buck Lake Road.  He was killed in a crash driving the boat.  His widow lived in the house until she went into an assisted care facility.  I had never been to one of his races but we had been to a number of the same parties and benefits.


----------



## Sunni Man

Trip down memory lane.

I bought a new Bultaco 360 El Bandito in the early 70's

That bike was fast and could turn corners like it was on rails.   ......


----------



## Markle

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I wish I had some pics of my youth when riding!
> Most of my riding was done at the expense of the local PD.
> Man I used to love to run from em!!!!



I kept my racing to tracks and Enduro's.  Friends took pictures because it was one of the fastest bikes out there and the bike saved my behind more than once.  Plus it could be waterproofed up to seat level which meant I could go through places no one else could.

I'm on the left, the vest is so anyone in the Tallahassee Trail Riders could be recognized coming into fuel stops.  The other guy learning waste deep water was not his forte.  LOVED that Penton!


----------



## Markle

Sunni Man said:


> My sport throughout the 1980 - 90's was motorcycle "Trials" competition. It's a popular sport in Europe, but hardly known in America, I was pretty good at motocross, TT, and cross country. But observed Trials riding was my passion. I used to compete in the expert class at state meets in Oklahoma and Texas.
> 
> Trials is riding over an obstacle course on a motorcycle. The rider loses points every time he touches the ground with his foot to regain balance, goes outside of the boundary markers, or fails to traverse the obstacle. The rider who ends up with the least amount of points is the winner.
> 
> For those interested, here is a video of a professional rider competing in a World Class event.



I could clear that obstacle on my Penton but not stop or turn on top.  A buddy of mine loved trials but it was too slow for me.  The speed and obstacles were mainlining adrenaline.   What a RUSH!


----------



## Markle

Sunni Man said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just coudnt get into it because it wasn't fast.
> 
> 
> 
> Trials is 10x more difficult than any other motorcycle competition. ......
Click to expand...


In its way.


----------



## Sunni Man

Markle said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just coudnt get into it because it wasn't fast.
> 
> 
> 
> Trials is 10x more difficult than any other motorcycle competition. ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In its way.
Click to expand...

I can take a new rider and have them easily ride around most any motorcycle course with no problem.

But that same ride couldn't make it 100 feet on a Trials course.  .....


----------



## Tom Horn

Markle said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had some pics of my youth when riding!
> Most of my riding was done at the expense of the local PD.
> Man I used to love to run from em!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kept my racing to tracks and Enduro's.  Friends took pictures because it was one of the fastest bikes out there and the bike saved my behind more than once.  Plus it could be waterproofed up to seat level which meant I could go through places no one else could.
> 
> I'm on the left, the vest is so anyone in the Tallahassee Trail Riders could be recognized coming into fuel stops.  The other guy learning waste deep water was not his forte.  LOVED that Penton!
Click to expand...


The guy on your right is on a 250 Bultaco Alpina....I had a 350 for a short period of time....yellow stripe on the tank...totally NOT the fabled Bultaco red and silver.


----------



## Markle

Missouri_Mike said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just coudnt get into it because it wasn't fast.
> 
> 
> 
> Trials is 10x more difficult than any other motorcycle competition. ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get on a trials bike. They are fun. Not fast but you can do some cool stuff on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I totally get the attraction. But I'd rather be blasting over a set of whoops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh for sure. Just saying they are fun doing what they do. Not a career choice for me. I'll take the whoops and the triples all day long.
Click to expand...


I was going over a series at race up in Georgia once.  I goofed, my rear tire caught the top of one, front drove straight into the next one, the bike and I both went a** over elbow.  Landed flat on my back knocking the wind out of me and the bike landed next to me then fell on top of me.  Somehow I "lost" that picture!


----------



## Tom Horn

Sunni Man said:


> Trip down memory lane.
> 
> I bought a new Bultaco 360 El Bandito in the early 70's
> 
> That bike was fast and could turn corners like it was on rails.   ......



I had the El Montadero enduro-version (lighting coil) of the Bandito....a lot of guys got hurt on those...the frame design was a little off.  F.X. Bulto basically stole his frame geometry ideas from the Rickman Brothers and made his frames from water pipes in a winery he dismantled.  He was a pal of Franco's and had to flee the partsans after WW2.  Toward the end of the Bultaco years, there was still the same rutted road back to the buildings they started in.  Bulto himself was very cool....he'd appear at races all over the US, and wander up to riders on a Bul and ask them what they liked and didn't like about his bikes.


----------



## Sunni Man

Markle said:


> I could clear that obstacle on my *Penton* but not stop or turn on top.


One of the local motorcycle dealers in the town I grew up in was a man named Mike Lewis.

He sold Pentons, CZ, Rickman Metisse, KTM, and other bikes.

He was a Penton factory rider, and won a Silver medal in the 1972 ISDT in Europe.   .....


----------



## Tom Horn

Sammy Miller replica Bultaco Sherpa T....ain't she a beauty?  Notice how far back the foot pegs are.


----------



## Tom Horn

Sunni Man said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could clear that obstacle on my *Penton* but not stop or turn on top.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the local motorcycle dealers in the town I grew up in was a man named Mike Lewis.
> 
> He sold Pentons, CZ, Rickman Metisse, KTM, and other bikes.
> 
> He was a Penton factory rider, and won a Silver medal in the 1972 ISDT in Europe.   .....
Click to expand...


Bultaco ISDT....I restored one of these 20 years ago....that tank bag cost me $150!  And the watch magnifier was almost as much....talk about a money-trap.  Notice the enclosed chain and sprocket.


----------



## Sunni Man

My first Trials bike was the all blue colored 1980 Bultaco 350 

Back then Spanish bikes ruled the Trials world.   ....


----------



## Tom Horn

My favorite Bul and the fastest bike I've ever been on....model #135 250cc Pursang.  38bhp with a Mikuni carb and weighed 190 lbs.  Remember, Bultaco raced a 360cc in open class....largest engine they ever built.


----------



## Sunni Man

USMB needs to have a car and motorcycle forum .   ....


----------



## Tom Horn

I restored 14 Bultacos and only quit because I couldn't find any more derelicts....this is the condition most of them were in when I came upon them....this is the feared #68 box-tail Pursang (dual plugs) waiting for a savior..and I became that guy for a couple years:


----------



## flacaltenn

*Gee.. I don't want to interrupt whatever this is. That would be rude.*
*Ain't soccer anymore from what I see. Wasn't EVER Politics. *

*  So how about "The Garage"?? I here there's beer in the fridge. *


----------



## francoHFW

dani67 said:


> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017▶ 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',


Actually, US Football gives you plenty of time to pee the beer and eat the chicken wings. I enjoyed PSG's win a couple weeks ago- Hadn't beaten Barca in a long time. -FrancophileHFW.


----------



## francoHFW

dani67 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017[emoji666] 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',
> 
> 
> 
> It's BOOOOOOOOOOORING!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930U using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you arent fan. soccer is boring.  but believe me. best  sport in world for watch is soccer
Click to expand...

When do you PEE? Seriously, you have to understand the details to love it. Like baseball.


----------



## francoHFW

JakeStarkey said:


> understanding baseball is key to understanding Americans ant their culture


Used to be. Now it's football. ADHD non progress...


----------



## Sunni Man

Soccer is soo boring....it couldn't even keep a thread on focus.  .....


----------



## charwin95

dani67 said:


> best sport:
> 
> 1: soccer
> 2:basketball
> 3:tennis
> 4:voleyball
> 5:wrestling
> 6: american footbal
> 7:ufc
> 8:nascar



Irani........... Soccer is number 1 sports in third world countries BECAUSE they cannot afford stadium for basketball courts, tennis court, football etc etc etc. 
in soccer all they have to do is use coconut or grape  fruits in a rice field ....... Game is on.


----------



## charwin95

dani67 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017[emoji666] 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',
> 
> 
> 
> This question has been asked and answered the same way for decades, we do not like it, we like ping pong better, another back and forth game with a lot more action...the left are the only ones playing politics with it insisting there is something more than not liking it...trust me on this, if it were fun to watch we would watch it...got it now, we do not like it...WE DO NOT LIKE IT!...if soccer were entertaining it would be on our TV's with a ton of commercials...btw, I've been to Spain...Barcelona, Palma-Palma nova...beautiful country, wonderful people, and ooohhhhhh the wine flows so freely..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why soccer is most popular sport in world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is cheap to play.  One ball and a couple of nets strung up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> grass lands  is very expensive in asia and sout america and africa
Click to expand...


No it's not...... they play after the harvest season.


----------



## charwin95

I watched lots of sports games. NBA, College basketball, NFL, Baseball, Tennis, Golf. Also NASCAR, professional chess, UFC....... but no boring Soccer. 

I regularly play golf, basketball, tennis and chess.


----------



## charwin95

dani67 said:


> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017[emoji666] 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',



We don't like soccer because its a low IQ game for low IQ people.
The score goes 1-0 or 2-1 or 3-2........ You I mean you.......  don't even use your other hand to count the score.
This is why you don't like baseball because when the score goes over 10 ............. you start removing your shoes. If the score go over 20 you are in trouble ................ Hey honey please take off your shoes. 

Don't go to basketball ball game.


----------



## charwin95

charwin95 said:


> I watched lots of sports games. NBA, College basketball, NFL, Baseball, Tennis, Golf. Also NASCAR, professional chess, UFC....... but no boring Soccer.
> 
> I regularly play golf, basketball, tennis and chess.



I regularly watched Laker or Clippers at Staples and Miami Heat at American Airline Arena.

Sucks our football team Chargers is moving to Los Angeles.


----------



## Unkotare

Rocko said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> No he's actually dead right. Nothing competes with basketball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally disagree. Find it very boring. Give me football any day (soccer to you Yankee heathens)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Basketball players are the worlds finest physically specimens
Click to expand...



no way


----------



## Unkotare

Rocko said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basketball is actually the ultimate sport. It's like leading off of 2nd base the whole time.
> 
> Basketball is the purest sport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he's actually dead right. ....
Click to expand...




Not even close.


----------



## DGS49

(A)  The higher the level of competition, the less scoring takes place in Soccer.  A "Highlight Film" of the entire World Cup wouldn't last 30 minutes.

(B)  Any sport that prohibits the use of arms and hands is fundamentally preposterous.  Arms and hands are where the rubber meets the road for humans.  Watching a soccer game is literally as exciting as watching a marathon.  "Wake me up when you get to the finish."

(C)  Unlike most good spectator sports, during 95% of any championship-level game, THERE IS NOTHING THAT CAN HAPPEN (other than an injury) that could impact the outcome of the game.  The players with the ball are simply too far from the goal to score a point.  Compare American football, where a touchdown is at least possible on every play, or baseball, where any pitch can result in a home run.  Note that in basketball, they imposed a "ten second rule" that requires the team to get past half-court quickly, thus minimizing this "dead time" in the games.  Soccer needs such a rule.


----------



## Sunni Man

Soccer just needs to cut the size of the playing field in half.

That would dramatically increase the player action and increase scoring.  ....


----------



## Frankeneinstein

dani67 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> This question has been asked and answered the same way for decades, we do not like it, we like ping pong better, another back and forth game with a lot more action...the left are the only ones playing politics with it insisting there is something more than not liking it...trust me on this, if it were fun to watch we would watch it...got it now, we do not like it...WE DO NOT LIKE IT!...if soccer were entertaining it would be on our TV's with a ton of commercials...btw, I've been to Spain...Barcelona, Palma-Palma nova...beautiful country, wonderful people, and ooohhhhhh the wine flows so freely..
> 
> 
> 
> why soccer is most popular sport in world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is cheap to play.  One ball and a couple of nets strung up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> grass lands  is very expensive in asia and sout america and africa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said you have to play on grass?  I played on a gravel parking lot in Egypt!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im talking about pro sport ?
Click to expand...

I was telling you why so many people around the world like it as a pro sport


----------



## Skull Pilot

Any game where a tie is settled with free kicks isn't worth watching

That would be like deciding a tied basketball game with free throws

and soccer players fake too may injuries


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Tom Horn said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> They used to call that the beehive. If you never got to survive that it's a shame. So much fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned old-school....some prick was cutting your corners you'd dab his shift lever with your toe and stall him.   I always walked the track weeds before 1st moto to see where I could send a guy without him hitting rocks or a ditch.  My game-face was never a joke....nobody talked to me much on race day.
Click to expand...

I learned the brake or shift lever trick my first race after moving up from amateur. Bike bogged and I realize the guy next to me is pushing my foot down on the brake.

I didn't like talking before a race either. Preferred to just be alone.


----------



## dani67

charwin95 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017[emoji666] 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't like soccer because its a low IQ game for low IQ people.
> The score goes 1-0 or 2-1 or 3-2........ You I mean you.......  don't even use your other hand to count the score.
> This is why you don't like baseball because when the score goes over 10 ............. you start removing your shoes. If the score go over 20 you are in trouble ................ Hey honey please take off your shoes.
> 
> Don't go to basketball ball game.
Click to expand...

7 point for one action is good


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

dani67 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017[emoji666] 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't like soccer because its a low IQ game for low IQ people.
> The score goes 1-0 or 2-1 or 3-2........ You I mean you.......  don't even use your other hand to count the score.
> This is why you don't like baseball because when the score goes over 10 ............. you start removing your shoes. If the score go over 20 you are in trouble ................ Hey honey please take off your shoes.
> 
> Don't go to basketball ball game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7 point for one action is good
Click to expand...


  You mean 6 points.


----------



## charwin95

dani67 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017[emoji666] 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't like soccer because its a low IQ game for low IQ people.
> The score goes 1-0 or 2-1 or 3-2........ You I mean you.......  don't even use your other hand to count the score.
> This is why you don't like baseball because when the score goes over 10 ............. you start removing your shoes. If the score go over 20 you are in trouble ................ Hey honey please take off your shoes.
> 
> Don't go to basketball ball game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7 point for one action is good
Click to expand...


1. The only thing that this can happen is...... 2 points.... + flagrant foul 2 free throws  ....... same team possession ........ + 3 pointers = 7 points which I haven't seen this yet. 

2. Or 3 points + foul 1 free throw + then in bound stolen .......... 3 pointers = 7 points. I haven't seen this either. 

It will be a lot easier for you if you bring a box of toothpicks next time you go to a basketball game.


----------



## yiostheoy

Sunni Man said:


> Soccer just needs to cut the size of the playing field in half.
> 
> That would dramatically increase the player action and increase scoring.  ....


Good idea.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Missouri_Mike said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> They used to call that the beehive. If you never got to survive that it's a shame. So much fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned old-school....some prick was cutting your corners you'd dab his shift lever with your toe and stall him.   I always walked the track weeds before 1st moto to see where I could send a guy without him hitting rocks or a ditch.  My game-face was never a joke....nobody talked to me much on race day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I learned the brake or shift lever trick my first race after moving up from amateur. Bike bogged and I realize the guy next to me is pushing my foot down on the brake.
> 
> I didn't like talking before a race either. Preferred to just be alone.
Click to expand...

Tell me your best worst story racing. The competition is pretty blunt but I had a few great sportsmanship moments as well.

We had a two day grand prix one weekend. The first day we ran the track counter clock wise, the second we ran it clock wise. I did well the first day, all good I think I got second which kinda pissed me off. So Sunday rolls around and we line up for the qualifier we're assigned to.

The gate drops and I had a great start. Holeshot by at least a bike length. I go into the first turn and suddenly on my left side this fucking Honda hit's me. He not only smashes my knee but he takes out my radiator. The water and steam are everywhere I'm pretty much wrecked and done. He's fucked too so as I'm walking the bike back to the truck he's walking his saying he's sorry he forgot we switched directions and how it was all his fault. I was nice and told him shit happens it's fine.

Next thing I know I'm at my truck and this guy his old man and his brother show up at my truck with a radiator, a shroud and some fluid. They jump on my bike and I'm like WTF? I'm undressing getting ready to go home and they are throwing this radiator on my bike, appologizing profusely and I'm thinking holy hell stop appologizing it was just a fuck up. But they got me fixed up and ready for the LCQ. Which I won and moved to the main and came in second again. Some Nebraska fucking guy.

Anyway after it was all done they give me the parts, called it square and we all chilled out for a while. It was pretty cool. Turns out he had a younger brother riding a KX in the beginner class so he was done for the day and they give me their parts off of his bike. Made for a good day and a great memory. I'm sure they spent a good portion on Monday to get a new radiator but I was all fixed up.


----------



## Tom Horn

Missouri_Mike said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> They used to call that the beehive. If you never got to survive that it's a shame. So much fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned old-school....some prick was cutting your corners you'd dab his shift lever with your toe and stall him.   I always walked the track weeds before 1st moto to see where I could send a guy without him hitting rocks or a ditch.  My game-face was never a joke....nobody talked to me much on race day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I learned the brake or shift lever trick my first race after moving up from amateur. Bike bogged and I realize the guy next to me is pushing my foot down on the brake.
> 
> I didn't like talking before a race either. Preferred to just be alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me your best worst story racing. The competition is pretty blunt but I had a few great sportsmanship moments as well.
> 
> We had a two day grand prix one weekend. The first day we ran the track counter clock wise, the second we ran it clock wise. I did well the first day, all good I think I got second which kinda pissed me off. So Sunday rolls around and we line up for the qualifier we're assigned to.
> 
> The gate drops and I had a great start. Holeshot by at least a bike length. I go into the first turn and suddenly on my left side this fucking Honda hit's me. He not only smashes my knee but he takes out my radiator. The water and steam are everywhere I'm pretty much wrecked and done. He's fucked too so as I'm walking the bike back to the truck he's walking his saying he's sorry he forgot we switched directions and how it was all his fault. I was nice and told him shit happens it's fine.
> 
> Next thing I know I'm at my truck and this guy his old man and his brother show up at my truck with a radiator, a shroud and some fluid. They jump on my bike and I'm like WTF? I'm undressing getting ready to go home and they are throwing this radiator on my bike, appologizing profusely and I'm thinking holy hell stop appologizing it was just a fuck up. But they got me fixed up and ready for the LCQ. Which I won and moved to the main and came in second again. Some Nebraska fucking guy.
> 
> Anyway after it was all done they give me the parts, called it square and we all chilled out for a while. It was pretty cool. Turns out he had a younger brother riding a KX in the beginner class so he was done for the day and they give me their parts off of his bike. Made for a good day and a great memory. I'm sure they spent a good portion on Monday to get a new radiator but I was all fixed up.
Click to expand...


I'll probably get banned from here sometime today....it seems I'm not allowed to defend myself when I'm called a "traitor" by leftist trash like "Garydog"....If that happens take care and nice knowing ya.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Tom Horn said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> They used to call that the beehive. If you never got to survive that it's a shame. So much fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned old-school....some prick was cutting your corners you'd dab his shift lever with your toe and stall him.   I always walked the track weeds before 1st moto to see where I could send a guy without him hitting rocks or a ditch.  My game-face was never a joke....nobody talked to me much on race day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I learned the brake or shift lever trick my first race after moving up from amateur. Bike bogged and I realize the guy next to me is pushing my foot down on the brake.
> 
> I didn't like talking before a race either. Preferred to just be alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me your best worst story racing. The competition is pretty blunt but I had a few great sportsmanship moments as well.
> 
> We had a two day grand prix one weekend. The first day we ran the track counter clock wise, the second we ran it clock wise. I did well the first day, all good I think I got second which kinda pissed me off. So Sunday rolls around and we line up for the qualifier we're assigned to.
> 
> The gate drops and I had a great start. Holeshot by at least a bike length. I go into the first turn and suddenly on my left side this fucking Honda hit's me. He not only smashes my knee but he takes out my radiator. The water and steam are everywhere I'm pretty much wrecked and done. He's fucked too so as I'm walking the bike back to the truck he's walking his saying he's sorry he forgot we switched directions and how it was all his fault. I was nice and told him shit happens it's fine.
> 
> Next thing I know I'm at my truck and this guy his old man and his brother show up at my truck with a radiator, a shroud and some fluid. They jump on my bike and I'm like WTF? I'm undressing getting ready to go home and they are throwing this radiator on my bike, appologizing profusely and I'm thinking holy hell stop appologizing it was just a fuck up. But they got me fixed up and ready for the LCQ. Which I won and moved to the main and came in second again. Some Nebraska fucking guy.
> 
> Anyway after it was all done they give me the parts, called it square and we all chilled out for a while. It was pretty cool. Turns out he had a younger brother riding a KX in the beginner class so he was done for the day and they give me their parts off of his bike. Made for a good day and a great memory. I'm sure they spent a good portion on Monday to get a new radiator but I was all fixed up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll probably get banned from here sometime today....it seems I'm not allowed to defend myself when I'm called a "traitor" by leftist trash like "Garydog"....If that happens take care and nice knowing ya.
Click to expand...

Damn I hope not that seems crazy.


----------



## dani67

HereWeGoAgain said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017[emoji666] 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't like soccer because its a low IQ game for low IQ people.
> The score goes 1-0 or 2-1 or 3-2........ You I mean you.......  don't even use your other hand to count the score.
> This is why you don't like baseball because when the score goes over 10 ............. you start removing your shoes. If the score go over 20 you are in trouble ................ Hey honey please take off your shoes.
> 
> Don't go to basketball ball game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7 point for one action is good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean 6 points.
Click to expand...


even faggot can do this 1 extra point


----------



## dani67

charwin95 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017[emoji666] 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't like soccer because its a low IQ game for low IQ people.
> The score goes 1-0 or 2-1 or 3-2........ You I mean you.......  don't even use your other hand to count the score.
> This is why you don't like baseball because when the score goes over 10 ............. you start removing your shoes. If the score go over 20 you are in trouble ................ Hey honey please take off your shoes.
> 
> Don't go to basketball ball game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7 point for one action is good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. The only thing that this can happen is...... 2 points.... + flagrant foul 2 free throws  ....... same team possession ........ + 3 pointers = 7 points which I haven't seen this yet.
> 
> 2. Or 3 points + foul 1 free throw + then in bound stolen .......... 3 pointers = 7 points. I haven't seen this either.
> 
> It will be a lot easier for you if you bring a box of toothpicks next time you go to a basketball game.
Click to expand...


----------



## esthermoon

dani67 said:


> i won 7000$ too by bet


----------



## esthermoon

dani67 said:


> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017▶ 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',


I thought Paris Saint Germain was one of the best soccer teams in the world....
Now I know I wasn't right


----------



## Unkotare

Such a manly 'sport'


----------



## esthermoon

Unkotare said:


> Such a manly 'sport'


The man at 1:02 was such a cheater


----------



## Eloy

Soccer is a most popular sport in Europe and Latin America.
I do agree that American sports rely on commercial TV for coverage and there is only one half-time break in soccer so that must be one reason.
Very many American children, like their counterparts in Europe, do play soccer in grade school and middle school but I imagine there is little place for it in high schools.
Perhaps, as the demand for it from students at the high school level increases, there will be support coming from their schools and communities. The demand will have to come from the ground up with neighborhoods competing and then town teams. TV will come later.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

dani67 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think soccer isnt good for american. because football havnt timeout
> and  american politican want brainwash american people  in timeout tv com...
> + im drunk  and very happy for barcelona win. its not serious topic
> 
> 
> 
> Barcelona - PSG
> *Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 - ...*
> View attachment 116017[emoji666] 10:28
> ۳۸ دقیقه پیش - بارگذاری توسطMATTHDQ
> Barcelona vs PSG 6-1 - Goals & Highlights 08/03/2017 HD Goals: Suarez 3',
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't like soccer because its a low IQ game for low IQ people.
> The score goes 1-0 or 2-1 or 3-2........ You I mean you.......  don't even use your other hand to count the score.
> This is why you don't like baseball because when the score goes over 10 ............. you start removing your shoes. If the score go over 20 you are in trouble ................ Hey honey please take off your shoes.
> 
> Don't go to basketball ball game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7 point for one action is good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean 6 points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> even faggot can do this 1 extra point
Click to expand...


  Thats two actions.
And just so ya know a lot of kickers are ex soccer players.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Tom Horn said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> They used to call that the beehive. If you never got to survive that it's a shame. So much fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned old-school....some prick was cutting your corners you'd dab his shift lever with your toe and stall him.   I always walked the track weeds before 1st moto to see where I could send a guy without him hitting rocks or a ditch.  My game-face was never a joke....nobody talked to me much on race day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I learned the brake or shift lever trick my first race after moving up from amateur. Bike bogged and I realize the guy next to me is pushing my foot down on the brake.
> 
> I didn't like talking before a race either. Preferred to just be alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me your best worst story racing. The competition is pretty blunt but I had a few great sportsmanship moments as well.
> 
> We had a two day grand prix one weekend. The first day we ran the track counter clock wise, the second we ran it clock wise. I did well the first day, all good I think I got second which kinda pissed me off. So Sunday rolls around and we line up for the qualifier we're assigned to.
> 
> The gate drops and I had a great start. Holeshot by at least a bike length. I go into the first turn and suddenly on my left side this fucking Honda hit's me. He not only smashes my knee but he takes out my radiator. The water and steam are everywhere I'm pretty much wrecked and done. He's fucked too so as I'm walking the bike back to the truck he's walking his saying he's sorry he forgot we switched directions and how it was all his fault. I was nice and told him shit happens it's fine.
> 
> Next thing I know I'm at my truck and this guy his old man and his brother show up at my truck with a radiator, a shroud and some fluid. They jump on my bike and I'm like WTF? I'm undressing getting ready to go home and they are throwing this radiator on my bike, appologizing profusely and I'm thinking holy hell stop appologizing it was just a fuck up. But they got me fixed up and ready for the LCQ. Which I won and moved to the main and came in second again. Some Nebraska fucking guy.
> 
> Anyway after it was all done they give me the parts, called it square and we all chilled out for a while. It was pretty cool. Turns out he had a younger brother riding a KX in the beginner class so he was done for the day and they give me their parts off of his bike. Made for a good day and a great memory. I'm sure they spent a good portion on Monday to get a new radiator but I was all fixed up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll probably get banned from here sometime today....it seems I'm not allowed to defend myself when I'm called a "traitor" by leftist trash like "Garydog"....If that happens take care and nice knowing ya.
Click to expand...

Doesn't look like you were banned.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Eloy said:


> Soccer is a most popular sport in Europe and Latin America.
> I do agree that American sports rely on commercial TV for coverage and there is only one half-time break in soccer so that must be one reason.
> Very many American children, like their counterparts in Europe, do play soccer in grade school and middle school but I imagine there is little place for it in high schools.
> Perhaps, as the demand for it from students at the high school level increases, there will be support coming from their schools and communities. The demand will have to come from the ground up with neighborhoods competing and then town teams. TV will come later.


Has nothing to do with breaks. Has everything to do with the excitement in between. Soccer has jack shit happen for a couple hours, then they take a break from the nothing happening before resuming the nothing happening for the next couple hours. Which is pretty much how Europeans and Latin Americans live their lives.

Of course we like playing soccer when we're younger because it kinda fun to play and at that level kind of exciting if you're on the field. It's not something I'm going to watch on TV though. Like golf. I like playing golf. The sheer amount of beer you can drink playing that stupid game makes it fun with the right people. I'm sure as hell not going to watch someone else play.


----------



## Moonglow

Missouri_Mike said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soccer is a most popular sport in Europe and Latin America.
> I do agree that American sports rely on commercial TV for coverage and there is only one half-time break in soccer so that must be one reason.
> Very many American children, like their counterparts in Europe, do play soccer in grade school and middle school but I imagine there is little place for it in high schools.
> Perhaps, as the demand for it from students at the high school level increases, there will be support coming from their schools and communities. The demand will have to come from the ground up with neighborhoods competing and then town teams. TV will come later.
> 
> 
> 
> Has nothing to do with breaks. Has everything to do with the excitement in between. Soccer has jack shit happen for a couple hours, then they take a break from the nothing happening before resuming the nothing happening for the next couple hours. Which is pretty much how Europeans and Latin Americans live their lives.
> 
> Of course we like playing soccer when we're younger because it kinda fun to play and at that level kind of exciting if you're on the field. It's not something I'm going to watch on TV though. Like golf. I like playing golf. The sheer amount of beer you can drink playing that stupid game makes it fun with the right people. I'm sure as hell not going to watch someone else play.
Click to expand...

That's why electric golf carts are so numerous, to carry all the beer...


----------



## DGS49

FWIW, one branch of my family is soccer-crazy.  The kids all play, the dads all coach, some of the kids played in college...

And yet NONE of them would ever pay to see a "normal" soccer game.  Not even go to their local HS team.  A couple of them went to world cup matches that were reasonably close, but that's it.  To them, it's not a very good spectator sport.


----------



## Tom Horn

Missouri_Mike said:


> Doesn't look like you were banned.



The day ain't over yet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got a racing-related story....Two other guys and I started a little t-shirt printing enterprise in 1970 and one of our first customers was the shop that sponsored me.   They ordered 50 Husqvarna shirts with the Husky logo.  I hand-cut the design on lacquer film, another guy made the silkscreen, and we printed them.  Delivered the order, got paid, got home, and the phone rang.  It was the owner Ken.  So I start the conversation by asking him if he needed to reorder already.  He didn't laugh.  He says: "how do you spell Husqvarna?"  I say "Husqavarna" just like it sounds.  He says: "grab a Dirt Bike magazine and check on that".  OH MAN......So I tell him I'll give him his money back but he says "NO WAY....I'm telling these guys the shirts are factory misprints and will be valuable someday."  So I laugh, relieved as all hell and say "So, how about another 50 of them?"....He says: "Don't press your luck, dumbass".


----------



## DGS49

Tom Horn; Right spelling or wrong, you were guilty of a gross trademark violation, which could have resulted in a rather costly lawsuit.  You can't just print a trademark because someone asks you to.


----------



## charwin95

Trump the great American sucker player ........ oooopppss ........ The great American Soccer player.
Since the history of World Cup the USA team never won a soccer match against Mexico. In the year 2017 a rookie player name Donald Trump, who never kick a soccer ball in his life, emerged as the last hope to Make America Great Again. 

World Cup:  MEXICO vs USA 
Location: Los Angeles, Ca

The stadium was packed, America and the whole world are watching, chanting USA USA USA. 

Game Start:   Kickoff .............. 
Mexican Team: ......... QUE?....... WTF ......... WTF  ....... CABRON TRUMP ....... ASSHOLE......... FUCK YOU TRUMP  ......... AMIGOS ........  CORRER  POR TU VIIIIDDAAAA (friends run  for your liiiifffee ). 
All mexican soccer players, water boys, coaches are all running towards the nearest exit. Not a single mexican soul can be seen inside the soccer field. 

The whole stadium and around the world was stunned, shocked and in disbelief.
USA WON BY DEFAULT. 

Press Conference:  Congratulations Mr. Trump, you are beautiful, awesome, gifted a phenom. 

Trump:  Thank you. Thank you. Its an honor to beat the best soccer team in the world. Piece of cake, bunch of pussies, they are not that tough after all. 

Press Conference: Can you tell us the WTF kind of game play was that Mr. Trump? 

Trump: I changed the logo of our uniform from  USA  to   I.C.E.  (IMMIGRATION CUSTOM ENFORCEMENT)


----------

